# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Gjuha Shqipe - Kisha dhe Kleri Katolik

## toni77_toni

*ARMIQTË E GJUHËS SHQIPE DHE TRIUNFI I SAJ*


Lufta kundra gjuhës shqipe ka qenë e ashpër. Ky sulm ishte frontal dhe në të gjitha nivelet dhe drejtimet të ndryshme. 

Fanatikë fetarë ortodoks dhe mysliman injoronin gjuhën shqipe, filluan të ndryshonin emrat e fshatrave ku banonin shqiptarët. Osmanët i quanin shqiptarët të ''pa fe'' dhe të ''paudhë'' priftërinjtë greke quanin gjuhën shqipe ''gjuhë barbare''. 

Një ligj kundra gjuhës dhe kulturës shqipe ka lëshuar sulltani i Perandoris Osmane më 31-5-1779, Abdul Hamiti i 2-te, ku përcaktonte saktë marrja në mbrojtje nga ana e turqëve kultura dhe gjuha greke, dhe duhet luftuar gjuha shqipe.

Ky dokument është nxjerrë nga arkivat greke dhe është botuar në gazetën ''Thesaloniki'' më 14-8-1999. 

Krahas atij vargu të pafund kryengritjesh të përgjakëshme, zuri fill edhe një revolucion kulturor, i cili, ndonëse me pak i dhunës ishte gjithësesi më dramatik.

Kultura e një populli cilësohet si mënyra e përgjithshme e jetesës dhe e mendimit. Gjuhëtari i ndritur Sami Frashëri ka thënë; ''Gjuha është gjëja e parë e përcaktimit të kombësis''.

Dëshmia më e lashtë e ekzistencës së gjuhës shqipe nuk u shkrua mbi pergame, pra në letër prej kallami, por mbi gurë të pavdekshëm nga koha. Këtë na e vërteton Prof.Dhimitër Shuteriqi për gjetjen e një fjale të vetme, të gdhendur në një mozaik të Liknidit, sot Ohri i lashtë, që ka qenë kryeqyteti i fisit Ilir Dasheretëve. Është fjala ''GJON'' dhe është shkruar dhe shqiptuar njësoj vetëm nga shqiptarët, si në lashtësi dhe në kohën e sotme. Prof.Shuteriqi vure në dukje se fjala e lashtë ''GJON'' e zbuluar në Ohër, është shkruar me të gjitha normat e njohura drejtshkrimore shqipe. 

Në vitin 879 pas Kr, ndeshet emri i qytetit të Krujës, në kështiellën franceze të Shantilisë. Studiuesit kanë gjetur një dorshkrim, i cili në faqen 153, përmban një tekst prej tetë rreshta me shkrim dore, është një poemë e vogël në gjuhën shqipe.

Në Shqipëri, ashtu si në të gjithë botën e qytetëruar, greqishtia dhe latinishtia u përdorën në të gjitha dokumentat e shkruara deri përpara pushtimit osmano turk. 

Dëshmia më e herëshme për ekzistencën e letërsisë shqipe është një thënie e shkruar nga prifti dominikan francez Brohariti, arqipeshkvi i Tivarit, më 1332, ai do thoshte ''Ndonëse arbërit kanë nji gjuhë krejtësisht të ndryshme nga latinishtja, prapëseprap ata përdorin shkronja latine në të gjitha librat''. Kjo tregon se gjuha shqipe përdorej gjerësisht dhe shkruhej me shkronja latine në fillim të shekullit 14.

Shumica e dokumentave në gjuhën shqipe vërtet humbën përgjithmon, por disa prej tyre arritën të mbijetojnë jashtë Shqipnis në arkivat dhe muzetë e botës. Kështu i në vitin 1915 studiuesi rumun, Nikola Jorga zbuloi në Bibliotekën Laurentine të Firencës një letër qarkore, të shkruar më 1462 nga Pal Engjëlli(1416-1470), Arqipeshkvi katolik i Durrësit. Teksi orgjinal thotë ''Unë të pagëzoj në emnin e Atit e t'birit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë''. 

Libri më i vjetër është vepra e Gjon Buzukut, titulluat ''Meshari''. Ai përfundoi dhe u shtyp më 1555. Kopja e vetme ekzistuese u zbulua në vitin 1740 nga arqipeshkvi shqiptar i Shkupit Gjon Kazazi. Më vonë ''Meshari'' shkoi në Bibliotekën e Vadikamit, ku u rizbulua më 1909 nga arbëreshi Pal Skiroi. Libri ka pasur 220 faqe dhe sot mungojnë 32 faqet e para. Ky libër ishte shkruajtur me shkronja latine ku ishin shtuar dhe 5 të tjera. 

Të tjerë dokumenta për gjuhën shqipe kemi nga shume shqiptarë që me të shumtit ishin njërës të fesë. 

Frank Bardhi(1606-1643), shërbeu si ipeshkvi i Sapës. Bardhi hartoi fjalorin e parë në histori shqip-latinisht, që kishte 2544 fjalë shqipe dhe 5.000 fjalë latine, dhe u botua në Romë më 1625. 

Pjetër Bogdani(1625-1689), lindi në Prizeren, dhe u emërua fillimisht ipeshkvi i Shkodrës dhe pastaj arqipeshkvi i Shkupit më 1667. Vepra e tij ''E vërteta e pagabueshme e besimit Katolik'' u botua disa herë në Padovë dhe Venedik. Vdiq i sëmurë në Prizeren dhe dëshira e tij e shprehur dikur u bë realitet. ''Ah, sikur të kisha një kandil të ndezur e të ndriçoja atë tokë të varfër të Shqipnisë dhe të Serbisë, një pjesë e madhe e secilës flet shqip''. 

Këto zbulime dëshmojnë që gjuha shqipe është shkruar më herët se librat historik që janë gjetur më vonë.

Për shekuj me rradhë turqit osman qëllimisht dhe sistematikisht kishin përçarë popullsinë shqiptare në grupe rivalësh, armiqësive fetare dhe zëvëndësimin e gjuhës amtare shqipe me gjuhë të huaja. Ndonëse trashëgimia e panumër e poemave, baladave, përrallave dhe fjalëve të urta ishin përcjellë gojarisht brez pas brezi, qeveria turke i kishte ndaluar rreptësisht botimet në gjuhën shqipe. Kështu që shqiptarët shkolloheshin në shkollat fetare që ishin në gjuhën turke, greke, sllave, italiane, gjermane. Dhe ata që shkolloheshin nuk e dinin mirë gjuhën e mëmës, shqipen. Fëmijët mysliman duhet të shkonin në shkollën e Xhamis, ku mësonin turqisht, fëmijët të krishterë duhet të mësonin greqisht.

Kështu në ato pak shkolla fillore në Shqipëri asnjëra nuk përdorte gjuhën shqipe. Propagandistë të djallëzuar përpiqeshin të shkombëtarizonin brezat e ardhëshëm të rinisë shqiptare. Gjuha shqipe përdorej zakonisht në jetën e përditëshme, prandaj arriti të përcillej nga brezi në brez.

*Shkolla e parë e dokumentuar, në gjuhën shqipe u hap në Veljet të Mirditës më 1632*. Më pas në Pllanë, një fshat afër lumit Mat, më 1638, në Troshan më 1639 dhe në qytetin e Shkodrës më 1698. Si mësues në to ishin Gjon Shqiptari, Filip Shkodrani dhe Dhimitër Dhërmiu. Arsimi katolik morri vrull të madh në Shkodër më 1855, kur u hap shkolla ''Françeskane'' që më vonë do quhej ''Ilyrikum''. 

Këto shkolla katolike në Shqipërinë e veriut mbaheshin kryesisht me fonde Austriake.

Qëndra Kulturore Voskopojare(Moskopojë) ka luajtur një rol të madh në kulturën shqiptare. Atje u themelua ''Akademia e Re'' më 1744, kjo pati një ndikim të fuqishëm në zhvillimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe dhe ndërgjegjies kombëtare shqiptare.

Mbas një lufte të madhe për jetësën e gjuhës shqipe dolën atdhetarët e shquar shqiptar që shumë prej tyre u vranë nga armiqtë e gjuhës shqipe.
Teodhor Kavalioti(1718-1797) nga Voskopoja, në vitin 1770 botoi Fjalori i gjuhës sllave-greke-shqipe, si dhe një studim shkencor të veçantë të shqipes. Ai ishte drejtor i ''Akademisë së Re''. Teodhor Kavalioti u vra nga të dërguarit e Fanarit, rrugës për të sjellë shkronjat latine shqipe të bëra prej plumbi, për shtypshkronjën ku do shtypeshin libra në gjuhën shqipe.(shih filmin ''Udha e shkronjave'')
Naum Veqilharxhi(1767-1846). Botoi në Bukurresht të Rumanisë më 1844 një abetare e quajtur ''EVETARI'' një libër me tetë faqe, që më 1845 u botua më i zgjeruar. Abetaret e Veqilharxhit u bënë qiriri i gjuhës shqipe në rrethin e Korçës. Por kjo abetare ngjalli frikë tek kleri ortodoksë grek, dhe me urdhër të Patriakut klerik të Stanbollit, e helmuan Naum Veqilharxhin.

Kostandin Kristoforidhi(1827-1895), i lindur në Elbasan, u bë një nga gjuhëtarët më të shquar të Shqipëris, duke fituar titullin ''Pishtar i gjuhës Shqipe''. Studimet e para i morri në Janinë, dhe më vonë në Kolegjin Protestant në Maltë. Në Janinë u ftua që t'i jepte mësim në shqip, Dr.Johan Fon Hanit, i cili, pas 40 vjet kërkimesh, do të bëhej albanologu më i shquar shkencor në botë. 

Kristoforidhi dha mësim në Maltë, Tunizi, Tiranë dhe Elbasan. Në Stamboll më 1882, botoi dhe një abetare në shqip, të quajtut ''Alfavitar Shqip'' në gegërisht dhe toskërisht.

Me rëndësi shumë të madhe është fjalori i shqipes me rreth 40.000 mijë fjalë, të mbledhura dhe të klasifikuara për 20 vjet rresht.
Fjalori u botua në Athinë më 1904, pas vdekjes së Kostandin Kristoforidhit.

Për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe, krerët bektashian shqiptar dolën më haptazi, dhe kjo për shkak të përleshjeve të tyre me turqit e sektit Suni. 
Duke qenë se qeveria turke mbajti një qëndrim mjaftë armiqësor ndaj përhapjes së letërsisë në gjuhën shqipe, është e kuptueshme që angazhimi i pjestarëve të komunitetit musliman në këtë fushë ka qenë fare i vogël.

Interesi i njerëzve për gjuhën shqipe urrit shumë, dhe brenda pak vitesh u botuan katër gramatika të mira shqipe.

Njëra u botua në Firencë nga Jeronin De Rada. Tjetra ishte Gramatika e Gjuhës Shqipe në Greqisht, e botuar më 1882 nga Kostandin Kristoforidhi. E treta ishte gramatika e Sami Frashërit e botuar në Bukuresht më 1886, në shqip. Kurse më 1887, Pashko Vasa nga Shkodra botoi në Londër një gramatike shqipe në gjuhën frënge.

Vërshimi i letërsisë kombëtare shqipe në vend sigurisht që inatosi qeverinë turke dhe kishën ortodokse greke.

Patriarku ortodoks grek lëshoi një mallkim mbi letërsinë shqipe dhe kërcënoi me shkishërim të gjithë ata besimtarë që do të guxonin të mësonin dhe lexonin në gjuhën shqipe.

Sulltani urdhëroi të gjitha postat doganore që të mos lejohej asnjë libër në gjuhën shqipe të futej në Shqipni.

Dy armiqtë historik kundra njëri-tjetrit, tani po bashkëpunonin me zell për përndekjen dhe burgosjen e gjithkujt që kapej me libra të gjuhës shqipe.

Në lëvizjen për gjuhën dhe shkollën shqipe, që u zhvillua në dhjetorin e parë të shekullit 20, ndeshi në pengesa të vështira serjoze nga ana e qeveritarëve turq ashtu edhe nga kleri reaksionar i dy besimeve.

Qeveritarët turq me dhunë dhe prifti e hoxha me propagandë demagogjike, u përpoqën të përçanin popullin shqiptar dhe ta linin në errësirë. Kështu kleri mysliman proturk në rrugë fetare, ndalonte besimtarët mysliman të ndiqnin shkollat shqipe bashkë me të krishterët, me pretekstin absurd se ''prishin besën''. Nga ana tjetër priftër e dhespotë grekë thonin se vetëm greqishtja është gjuha e perëndisë, kurse shqipja është gjuhë ''shejtani'' dhe, në këtë mënyrë përpiqeshin të ndalonin përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe në shkolla, xhami, kisha e kudo. Por kundër këtyre forcave armike të gjuhës shqipe dhe interesave kombëtare, të turqëve dhe grekëve, u ngritën atdhetarët shqiptar. Ata u vunë në krye të masave popullore dhe i dhanë hov lëvizjes për gjuhën dhe shkollën shqipe.

Prijësit e Rilindjes Kombëtare e kishin kuptuar mirë se rruga drejtë pavarsis shkonte drejt arsimit dhe shkollës shqipe. Hartimi i librave dhe çelia e shkollës shqipe u bë problemi më i ngushëm. Qëllimi ishte me zgjuar ndërgjegjien kombëtare dhe për të rritur vullnetin për të luftuar për panvarsinë pastaj. 

Vala antishqiptare ishte shtuar edhe më shumë rreth fqinjëve tanë mbas formimit dhe programit të ''Lidhjes së Prizerenit''. Lidhja kishte si qëllim kryesor çeljen e shkollës shqipe, por me shkatarrimin e Lidhjes, puna e pionierëve të parë të arsimit shqiptar u bë dhe më i vështirë.

Në Shkodër qytetarët mund të mësonin në shkollat e klerit katolik, të cilat në sy të qeveritarëve turq, paraqiteshin si shkolla fetare.
Kështu shkollat fillore fetare katolike u bënë çerdhja e diturisë arsimore shqipe, dhe Faik Konica pat mësuar në shkollën e jezuitëve të Shkodrës.

Mësuesit shqiptar u bënë pararoja e nacionalizmit shqiptar, atëhere qeveria turke morri frikë, dhe, pa u mbështetur në asnjë ligj, mori masa të, rrepta duke presekutuar arsimtarët shqiptar. 

Në Shqipnin e jugut përhapja e arsimit shqiptar kombëtar u pengua edhe nga influenca shkataruese e propagandës greke. Pothuase të gjithë ata që çelën shkolla shqipe në jug, ishin të fesë ortodokse. Qeveria greke me anë të Patriakanës së Stambollit, ose ''Fanarit'' kishin siguruar të drejtën me çel shkolla për Kristianët. Për tu mësuar ortodoksëve të Shqipëris vetëm gjuhën greke. 
Qeveria greke, me anën të shoqatave arsimore të ndryshme, çeli me qindra shkolla greke në Shqipërin Jugore, për të futur ndjenjën greke në brezat e padjallëzuar shqiptar.

Shqiptarët e krishterë që nuk u përulën politikës së Greqis, u mallkuan dhe u luftuan me çdo mjet.

Mbas shumë botimesh fjaloresh, të cilët, shkollat myslimane kur bënin mësim në shqip i shkruanin me shkronja arabe.
Shkolla ortodokse greke përdornin në shqip shkronja greke. Dhe atdhetarët klerik katolik dëshironin që gjuha shqipe të shkruhej me shkronja latine.

Gjatë zhvillimit të letërsisë shqipe u hartuan disa alfabete të ndryshme. Një nga më të fundit ishte ai i krijuar në Stanboll. Megjithatë, mendimi i përgjithshëm ishte se shkronjat jolatine nuk ishin aspak të pranueshme për prodhimin e letërsis shqipe dhe gjuhës kombëtare shqipe. Për këtë arsye, shoqëria aktive dhe idealiste ''Bashkimi'' në Manastir, thirri Kongresin e Parë të Përgjithshëm për diskutimin e një alfabeti të njësuar. Një alfabet i njësuar do të ishte fillimi i letërsisë mbarë shqiptare.

Më 14, nëntor të 1908, në Manastir u mblodh ''Kongresi i Manastirit'' ose ''Kongresi i Alfabetit''.

Në këtë Kongres ishin të pranishëm 150 delegatë, të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Shqipërisë, si dhe nga komunitetet shqiptare në Rumani, Itali, Greqi, Turqi, Egjypt, Amerik etj. Kryetar i Kongresit u zgjodh Miht'ath Frashëri, i biri i Abdyl Frashërit. Mihtath Frashëri ishte në atë kohë redaktor i dy revistave, që botoheshin në Selanik ''Liria'' dhe ''Dituria''. Sekretare e komosionit u zgjodh Parashqevi Qiriazi, mësuese e shkollës së vashave në Korçë. Nënkryetar u zgjodh Grigori Cilka, nga Korça si dhe 11 antarë të tjerë. Në atë Kongres merrnin pjesë, shqiptar te fese myslimane, katolike, ortodoksë, protestant, njerës të ditur, erdhën së bashku të bashkuar si vëllezër për një qëllim të madh kombëtar.

Kumtesa e mbajtur nga prifti katolik Gjergj Fishta, nga Shkodra, preku të gjithë pjesmarrësit ''Sa një hoxhë, rendi ta përqafonte para të gjithëve''.
Kërkesa e nacionalistëve shqiptarë ishte, që gjuha jonë shqipe të mos shkruhej as me shkronja arabe, as me shkronja greke, por me alfabetin latin, gjë që nënkupton mosnënshtrimin qoftë ndaj turqëve, qoftë ndaj grekëve 
Kongresi vendosi me votë unanime të lenë mënjanë alfabetin e Stambollit, dhe ta shkruanin gjuhën shqipe vetëm me alfabetin latin me 36 shkronja dhe që përdoret deri më ditët tona. 

Gjithashtu, u vendos që pas dy vjetësh të mbahej një Kongres i dytë në Janinë, për të shqyrtuar problemet drejtëshkrimore e letrare, si dhe për të bërë përpjekje për shkrirjen e dialekteve gegë dhe toskë në një gjuhë të njësuar shqipe. Duke qenë se para Kongresit të Manastirit, gjuha shqipe ishte shkruar me shkronja arabe, greke, sllave, apo përshtatiet e tyre, vendosmëria e delegatë vepër t'i kthyer sytë nga perëndimi ishte haptazi një shpallje kulturore e panvarësis, që nuk kaloi pa u vënë re as nga qeveria turke e as nga kisha ortodokse greke dhe aleati i tyre sllavë.

Ndre Mjeda, një studiues jezuit, i thurri vargjet, ndoshta më të bukura gjuhës shqipe në atë kohë.

*Përmbi za, që lëshon bylbyli,
Gjuha shqipe m'shungullon, 
Përmbi erë, qi nep zymbyli,
pa da zemrën ma ngushëllon.
Gegë e toskë, malësi, jallia,
jan nji komb, m'u da s'duron, 
fundë e majë nji asht Shqipnia,
e nji gjuhë t'gjith na bashkon.*

Në Manastir u hap dhe shtypshkronja, e cila financohej nga një grup tregëtarësh atdhetar mysliman shqiptar. Shtypshkronja e Manastirit shpejtë u bë e njohur në të gjithë Shqipninë si shpërndarëse e librave dhe gazetave në gjuhën shqipe. Në këtë punishte ishin të punësuar 17 vetë, të cilët punonin me një makinë të re elektrike, që vihej në lëvizje me dorë, për të shtypur gazetën e përjavëshme ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' si dhe abetaret shqipe dhe tekstet shkollore.

Çështja e gjuhës shqipe shpesh bëhej shkas shpërthimin e dhunës së fanatikëve që sulmonin pa mëshirë përparimin e gjuhës shqipe. 

Babë Dudë Karbunara(1842-1917) i lindur në Berat, bashkëpunonte ngushtë me Kostandin Kristoforidhin. Babë Karbunara shumë herë filloi gjatë kremtimit të meshës, të lexonte ungjullin në gjuhën shqipe, dhe kështu i filluan kërcënimet e para nga eprorët klerikë otodoksë dhe më 1895, fanatikët i dogjën të tërrë shtëpinë.

Papa Kristo Negovani, një prift ortodoks i cili punoi për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe, por në moshën 30 vjeçare, më 12 shkurtë të 1909 u masakrua me sëpatë e thika nga të dërguarit e vetë peshkopit ortodoksë grek. Atë natë i vranë dhe të vëllanë, Theodhos Negovanin.
Poeti i asaj kohe, Loni Logri, shkruajti një vajtim për të. 

_Papa Kriston e vranë,
Dhe s'ra për të një këmbanë, 
Por malet e Shqipnisë
Dhe shpellat e malësisë
Thërrisnin an e mbanë,
Papa Kriston e vranë!_

Prifti ortodoks kapedan Stathi Melani, vraponte me librat shqip në gji dhe me pushkën në krah fshat më fshat në Shqipërinë e Jugut për përhapjen e shkollës shqipe dhe kishën shqiptare.

Veprimtaria e At Stath Melanit ra në sy të autoriteteve turke, dhe Fanarit të Stambollit.

Tri herë turku ia dogji shtëpinë dhe librat shqip, por, At Melani nuk pyeti. Më 24 dhjetor 1917, At Stathit i kishin zënë pritë banda e kusarëve të Josif Suropullos, e vranë, i prenë kokën At Stath Melanit dhe e çuan në Athinë tek paguesit e vrasjes.

Petro Nini Luarasi(1865-1911) është një nga atdhetarët e shquar që punoi për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe në rrethin e Korçës. Qe drejtor i shkollës së djemëve në Korçë. Petro Nini Luarasi shkonte fshati në fshat për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe. Më 20 shtator 1892, peshkopi i Kosturit, Fillaterri, nxorri një lajmërim, me titull ''Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe''.

Qëndrimi grek i kishës ortodokse ishte aq i vendosur, se kush guxonte të këndonte meshën në gjuhës shqipe, do të përfundonte me vdekje.
Më 1909, qeveria turke në bashkëpunim me kishën greke dhe sllavët, mbylli të gjitha shkollat shqipe, dhe dha urdhër të prerë të shuhen në zjarr të gjutha librat, dokumentat dhe letërsia shqipe.

Gjendja politike në vend në atë kohë ishte kritike për të marrë flakë nga çasti në çast.

Për atdhetarët shqiptarë u bë më se nuk do t'i realizonin dot kurrë qëllimet e tyre të larta pa hapur më parë shkollat shqipe për formimin e rinisë. Deri në atë kohë rinia shqiptare kishte qenë objekt i propagandës së huaj në shkollat e hapura nga qeveria turke dhe nga kisha greke, që të dyja kundërshtarë fanatikë të, gjuhës shqipe dhe të çdo ndjenjë atdhetare. Megjithatë, gjatë punës për krijimin e sistemit të tyre shkollor, atdhetarët shqiptar u ndeshën me tri probleme të mëdha, pengesa nga autoritetet turke dhe greke, mungesa e të hollave dhe mungesa e mësuesve të kualifikuar.

Shuma të vogla por të dobishme të hollash ishin mbledhur aty-këtu brenda vendit, kurse ato më të mëdha kishin ardhur nga shoqëritë dhe klubet shqiptare në vendet e tjera. Mirëpo kishte fare pak mësues të kualifikuar të gjuhës shqipe.
Për të bërë ballë kësaj sfide arsimore, Klubi i Selanikut thirri një tjetër Kongres në Elbasan, në zemër të Shqipëris, nga data 20 deri 27 gushtë të 1909.

Në këtë Kongres tetëditore, që kishte synim zhvillimin e lëvizjes arsimore anembanë vendit, erdhën delegatë nga 28 shoqëri e klube shqiptare. Në Kongres u vendos që të themelohet ''Shkolla Normale në Elbasan'' një shkollë gjashtëvjeçare për pregatitjen e mësuesve të rinjë. Njerës të mësuar në Universitetet e huaja Europjane u gjetën dhe u caktuan për të formuar stafin pedagogjik.

Klubi i Manastirit u caktua si qendra për krijimin e një Federate të Klubeve Shqiptare në Shqipëri dhe në kurbet. Qëllimi i Klubeve ishte pëhapja e gjuhës dhe arsimit shqip, pa u përzier me politik. Klubi korçar ''Përparimi'' u caktua si qëndra financiare, që do të adimistronte ndihmat dhe shtimin e shkollave të ditës dhe të natës. Përgjegjësia kryesore dhe prokupimi i madh ishte mbajtja e Shkollës Normale të Elbasanit. Kongresi i Elbasanit nxiti të gjithë shqiptarët të futnin gjuhën shqipe në shkollat e huaja, të përhapura anemban Shqipërisë.

Më 18 nëntor 1909 u bë thirrja haptazi, ''Përmbajtjen e Shkollës Normale të Elbasanit duhen, para, para e më shumë para''. 

Nuk është e vështirë të përfytyrohet niveli i ulët i jetesës së njerëzve, që u bëhej një propozim i tillë! Mirëpo, me ose pa mjetet e përshtatëshme, Shkolla Normale Elbasanit vazhdoi të pregatiste pionierët e arsimit për Shqipërin që po rilindëte.

Drejtori i parë i Normales ishte, Luigj Gurakuqi që vite më vonë kjo shkollë u pagëzua me këtë emër.
Shkolla Normale u hap më dhjetor të 1909, me 143 nxënës.

Shpërthimi i shqiptarizmit i kaloi të gjitha parashikimet e armiqëve të gjuhës shqipe. Në atë kohë dolën në dritë rreth 90 gazeta dhe revista shqipe, që botoheshin në Shqipëri dhe në kolonitë shqiptare jashtë vendit.

Zhonturqit me kryetarin e tyre Ferit pashën, të friksuar nga ky shpërthim i shpejtë i arsimit shqip, reaguan ashpër, duke ndaluar shoqëritë, shkollat dhe botimet në shqip.

Në Vlonë atdhetarët e ndershëm arestoheshin dhe internoheshin, shkolla e Vlonës u mbyll, kurse drejtori i saj Loni Naçi u largua nga Shqipëria, nga frika e vrasjes. Në Gjirokastër pionieri i arsimit shqip kombëtar, Koto Hoxhi, u internua në kështjellën e Bosforit. Pandeli Sotiri, themelues i së parës shkollë shqipe në Korçë, u internua në Selanik. Zhonturqit i kishin vënë detyrë vetes për të rrjepurr të gjallë të gjithë shqiptarët e ndershëm që punonin për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe. Gjërat po shkonin keq më keq.

Dalja në pah e gjuhës shqipe, me shkronja latine, provokoi myslimanët injorantë e konservatorë. Ata protestuan se shqipja, ashtu si turqishtja, duhen shkruar vetëm me shkronja arabe dhe se preferenca e atdhetarëve shqiptarë për shkronja latine perendimore ishte një përçmim për fenë myslimane.

Njerës të paditur dhe injorantë formuan me mbështetjen edhe të Qeverisë së Zhonturqëve në Stamboll shoqërinë ''Mahfeli'' me synimin për përçarjen e shqiptarëve dhe frenimin e arsimit në shqip. Në fundë të vitit 1909, Qeveria turke ndaloi përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe me shkronja kombëtare, në të gjitha shkollat anemban vendit. Gjithashtu, nxorri një dekret, sipas të cilit gjuha shqipe do të shkruhet vetëm me shkronja arabe. 

Shoqëria reaksionare ''Mahfeti'' me mbështetjen e qeverisë turke, shtypi dhe shpërndau abetaret e para me gërma arabe. Për këtë arsye, në shkurt të 1910, u mbajt në Elbasan një miting proteste, ku 7.000 mijë njerës protestuan kundra përdorimit të shkronjave arabe për gjuhën shqipe. Kështu po atë muaj protestat vazhduan në Korçë, Berat, ku mbi 15.000 mijë vetë dogjën në qendër të qytetit abetaret shqiptare me gërma arabe, të dërguara nga Stambolli.

Telegrame të shumta nga shoqëritë, shqiptare të Selanikut, Shkupit e Manastirit u shprehën në mbrojtje të alfabetit shqip. Në Shkodër, një grup myslimanësh u bënë gati të organizonin një manifestim në përkrahje të shkronjave arabe. Mirëpo ndërruan mëndje kur 60.000 mijë katolikë dhe mysliman të ndershëm shqiptar, nga Malësia e Madhe, organizuan ditë më parë një manifestim madhështor në përkrahje të shkronjave latine. Protesta të ngjashme u organizuan në Përmet, Kolonjë, Tepelenë, Frashër, Konicë etj. Por turqit nuk deshën t'ia dinin. Atëherë në mars të 1910 u thirr Kongresi i dytë i Manastirit. Aty u vendos që të vazhdojë përdorimi i alfabetit kombëtar me shkronjua latine dhe protestat kundër vendimit të padrejt të Qeverisë Turke.

Gazeta atdhetare ''Shkreptina'' e Kajros botoi një momerandum të hartuar nga kryengritësit që luftonin në malet e Shqipëris. Në të theksohej se qëllimi i tyre nuk ishte për plaçkitur apo për të vrarë, por për të luftuar për lirinë e edukimit në gjuhën shqipe dhe me alfabetin kombëtar, lirinë për të hapur të gjitha shkollat shqipe të mbyllura nga qeveria turke dhe vënien në punë të shtypshkronjave, si dhe botimin e gazetave të ndaluara, lirimin e të burgosurve politikë. Dhe përfundonte me mesazhin. 

''E gjithë bota e qytetëruar dhe veçanërisht qeveria e perandorisë Otomane le ta dijë mirë se të gjithë shqiptarët, gegë e toskë, kristjan dhe mysliman, nuk do ta pushojnë luftën për këto tri kërkesa, derisa qeveria të na i garantojë ato me siguri''.

Edhe në këtë luftë turke, greke dhe sllave, shkolla shqipe doli fitimtare. Me pak mjete dhe mësues, por me dëshirën në shpirt për dituri shkollore shqiptare, midis pengimeve, sllave, greke dhe turke, shkolla shqipe fitoi nga veriu e deri në jug të Shqipërisë dhe pregatiti breza të rinjë atdhedashës. 

Megjithëse ky revolucion kulturor ishte përfytyruar si një konfirmim jo i dhunshëm, shpejtë ai ishte kthyer në një zjarr të rrezikshëm. Që shqiptarët trima si Isa Boletini dhe burri i zoti Ismail Bej Qemal Vlona, do nxitonin hapat për të shpallur mëvetësin e Shqipëris më 28 nëntor të 1912 në Vlorë.

Mbas pak muajsh filloi Lufta Ballkanike dhe Manastiri e Shkupi, dy qytetet historikisht të banuara nga shumica popullsi shqiptare, u pushtuan nga serbët dhe kroatët. Të gjitha dyqanet dhe librat shqip u dogjën dhe shumica e atdhetarëve shqiptar u therrën nga serbët, disa u burgosën. Popullata myslimane shqiptare u detyrua të braktiste qytetin e Shkupit dhe të Manastirit, ata familje ortodokse shqiptare që mbetën aty, me kalimin e viteve dhe me dhunë u asimiluan duke humbur dinjitetin e tyre shqiptar. 

Në përfundim të kësaj përmbledhje të shkurtër mbi ''Armiqtë e gjuhës shqipe dhe triunfi i saj'' duhet të kujtojmë amanetin e atdhetarëve të ndershëm, që luftuan e punuan të bashkuar, gegë e toskë, të çdo feje, në Prishtin, Shkup e Tiranë, në Ulqin e gjetkë, për mos zhdukjen e gjuhës tonë kombëtare.

Prandaj, kurrë të mos e braktisim gjuhën tonë amtare shqipe, mos ta lemë të vdesi sa t'kemi jetën, të punojmë dhe të merremi vesh të bashkuar, që sa më gjatë ta ruajmë gjuhën tonë , atdheun dhe zakonet tona të bukura të lashta që rrrjedhin nga pellazgjët tek shqiptarët.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gjon Buzuku (1555)*

_Libri më i vjetër është vepra e Gjon Buzukut, titulluat ''Meshari''. Ai përfundoi dhe u shtyp më 1555. Kopja e vetme ekzistuese u zbulua në vitin 1740 nga arqipeshkvi shqiptar i Shkupit Gjon Kazazi. Më vonë ''Meshari'' shkoi në Bibliotekën e Vadikamit, ku u rizbulua më 1909 nga arbëreshi Pal Skiroi. Libri ka pasur 220 faqe dhe sot mungojnë 32 faqet e para. Ky libër ishte shkruajtur me shkronja latine ku ishin shtuar dhe 5 të tjera._ 


*Biografi e autorit*

Gjon Buzuku është autori i parë i njohur deri më sot i letërsisë shqiptare.
Per autorin, nga ishte, ku punoi, mbi ç'baza arriti ta shkruante e ta botonte librin e vet, janë pyetje që ende nuk kanë gjetur një përgjigje të plotë. Ndonjë gjë të paktë që dimë për jetën e autorit, për vështirësinë që hasi, për punën, qëllimin dhe kohën kur e shkroi ose e botoi veprën e vet, e mësojmë vetëm nga parathënia e librit dhe gjuha e tekstit.

*"u Doni Gjoni, i biri i Bdek Buzuku"*
*Gjon Buzuku ishte një prift katolik i Malësisë së Mbishkodrës,mendohet të ketë qënë nga Kraja.*


*Ku u gjet e kush e gjeti, ku ndodhet sot vepra origjinale?*

Që nga botimi e deri me 1740, gadi dy shekuj, "Meshari" ishte një vepër e humbur, një vepër e panjohur.

Më 1740 atë e zbuloi ne Bibliotekën e Propaganda Fides, afër Romës , Gjon Nikolle Kazazi nga Gjakova, që ishte arqipeshkv i Shkupit. Gjithe gëzim për këtue gjetje, ai njoftoi Gjergj Guxetën në Palermo të cilit i dërgoi një faqe.
Libri mendohet tue jetë shtypur në Venedik me alfabetin latin, duke shtuar disa shenja cirilike për tingujt në shqip.

Ky zbulim bëri bujë të madhe, sepse është libri i parë në gjuhën shqipe. Ky zbulim mbeti ne heshtje për më tepër se një shekull, deri më 1909, kur e rizbuloi arbëreshi Pal Skiroi, në Bibliotekën e Vatikanit në Romë, ku gjendet edhe sot.

Më 1932 libri u fotokopjua në tri kopje, njëra nga të cilat gjendet ne Bibliotekën Kombëtare Shqiptare ne Tirane.

Me 1968, gjuhëtari i shquar shqiptar Eqerem Cabej, botoi studimin shkencor te veprës së Buzukut të shoqëruar me studimin për gjuhën dhe meritat e autorit.
Ashtu siç është sot, ka 188 faqe, i mungojnë 16 faqet e para, por edhe disa të tjera në mes. Kështu që, duke mos pasur as kopertinë, as faqen e parë, nuk dimë as titullin e tij të vërtetë dhe as vendin e botimit etj. Eshtë kjo fatkeqësi apo fatmirësi, s'mund ta themi dot. Ndoshta po ta kishte kopertinën ose faqen e parë, libri mund të ishte zhdukur, sepse, me sa duket, ka qënë ne listën e atyre librave që kanë qenë ndaluar.Kështu që janë zhdukur nga qarkullimi të gjitha kopjet e tij dhe mbeti vetem kjo që është e gjymtuar.Kjo ndoshta, është arsyeja që ajo sot gjendet vetëm në dy kopje, të fshehura e të harruara që i ka shpëtuar syrit të inkuizicionit. Kopja që gjendet me sa duket ka qënë përdorur shumë. Veç fletëve të grisura, në shumë faqe anash ka shënime e emra priftërinjsh që, me sa duket, e kanë pasur nëpër duar.


*Historia e shkrimit te vepres*

Veprat në gjuhën shqipe gjatë shekujve të parë të pushtimit osman janë të pakta.
Më e vjetra prej tyre që ka mbërrite deri në ditët tona, është "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut (1555).

Vepren e filloi më 20 mars 1554 dhe e mbaroi me 5 janar 1555. Eshtë kjo koha që punoi për shqipërimin, ose për botimin e saj, nuk del e qartë.

Me veprën e Buzukut kemi një vazhdimësi të kulturës shqiptare edhe në kushtet e vështira të pushtimit osman, kulturë që në humanistët u përfaqësua me vepra kryesisht në gjuhën latine, që ishte gjuha e kulturës e kohës dhe që u pasurua më vonë me veprat e Budit, Bardhit, Bogdanit etj. në gjuhën shqipe.


*Studime e botime mbi vepren*

"Meshari i Gjon Buzukut" (1555) , Tiranë 1968.
Ky eshte botimi i plotë i vepres se Gjon Buzukut, i transliteruar dhe i transkriptuar nga Eqerem Cabej, i cili ka shkruar studimin hyres.

Namik Resuli, "Il Messale di giovanni Buzuku, Vaticano - 1958, eshte po ashtu botimi i plotë dhe me transkriptim.


*Permbajtja e vepres*

Libri ka 188 faqe, i mungojnë 16 faqet e para, por edhe disa të tjera në mes. Kështu që, duke mos pasur as kopertinë, as faqen e parë, nuk dimë as titullin e tij të vërtetë dhe as vendin e botimit etj.

Permban Librin e Orëve dhe Librin e Meshës, prandaj dhe është quajtur "Meshar"
Eshtë shkruar në shqipen e asaj kohe. Gjuha e veprës është ajo e dialektit të Shqipërisë Veriore e Perëndimore.Për disa tinguj të shqipes si: q, gj, th, dh, z, x, etj; që nuk i përkasin gjuhes latine, autori përdor pesë shkronja që kanë përngjasim me disa shkronja të alfabetit cirilik. Këtë alfabet do ta përdorin edhe autorë pas tij, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël.

Përmbajtja e veprës dëshmon për përdorimin e shqipes në shërbesat fetare. Kryesisht ka pjese liturgjike, pjesë që lexohen e rilexohen vetëm prej klerikëve në shërbesat kishtare, përkthim i një libri latinisht i shkruar me alfabetin latin.
Për ilustrim po sjellim një pjese nga kjo vepër:

_"... Ndë vjetët 1554 njëzet dit ndë mars zuna nfill, e mbarova ndë vjetët 1555, ndë kallënduor 5 ditë. E se për fat në keshë kun mbë ndonjë vend fëjyem, u duo tuk të jetë fajtë, aj qi të jetë ma i ditëshim se u, ata faj e lus ta trajtojnë ndë e mirë...Përse nukë çuditem se në paça fëjyem, këjo tue klenë ma e para vepërë e fort e fështirë për të vepruom ndë gluhët tanë..."_

*(... Ne vitin 1554 njëzet ditë të marsit e fillova dhe e mbarova në vitin 1555, në dhjetor 5 ditë. E në se, për fat, do të kem gabuar kund më ndonjë vend, unë dua, ku të jetë gabimi, ai që të jetë më i ditur se unë, atë gabim e lus ta ndreq. Sepse nuk çuditem në paça gabuar, duke qenë kjo vepër e parë e fort e vështirë për t'u punuar në gjuhën tonë).*


*Ne kohën e protestantizmit në Europë* - kërkesa kryesore e kesaj lëvizje ishte që shërbesat kishtare të bëhen në gjuhen amtare.

I ndikuar nga idetë e kësaj lëvizje, Buzuku për t'u krijuar mundësi besimtarëve katolikë shqiptarë të merrnin drejpërdrejt në gjuhen amtare shkrimin e shenjtë.
Puna e tij nuk shërbente vetëm për degjimin e kuptimin e përmbajtjeve te disa ceremonive fetare por edhe pikënisje për shkrimin e gjuhës. Me veprën e tij ai mundohet të afirmonte individualitetin shqiptar. Vepra e Buzukut nuk ka vetëm meritë letrare, por edhe një hap i guximshëm kulturor, që bën pjesë në luftën e popullit shqiptar për çlirim e përparim.

*Ai shkruan në pasthenie:*

_"..u Doni Gjoni, i biri i Bdek Buzukut, tue u kujtuom shumë herë se gjuha jonë nukë kish gjo të të ndigluom ( që të jetë dëgjuar) nsë shkruomit shenjtë, nse dashunit nsë botësë, sanë, desha me u dedigunë përsa mujta me ditunë, me zbritunë ( me ndriçue) pak mendetë e atyne që ndiglonjinë.."._


Të ndriçojmë mendjet e njerëzve, pra ky ka qenë edhe njëri nga qëllimet për të cilin e shqipëroi dhe botoi Buzuku vepren e tij. Madje Buzuku ecën edhe më përpara.

*Në "Meshar" gjendet edhe kjo lutje që nuk gjendet ne asnje meshar të botës:*

_"Gjithë popullsinë e krishtenë ndër Arbanit ata n'mortajet largo, ty të lusmë. O Zot. Te Arbëria, pra aty i rreh zemra Buzukut."_

Vepra është dëshmi e një tradite të mëparshme shkrimi të shqipes kishtare, traditë që rrebeshet e kohërave të vështira që kaloi Shqipëria e kanë marrë me vete. Gjuha e veprës e ka bazën në të folmen e Shqipërisë Verilindore.



*PARATHENIA E MESHARIT*

_U Doni Gjoni, bir i Bdek Buzukut, tue u kujtom shumë herë se gluha jonë nukë kish gja të ndigluom n së Shkruomit shenjtë, n së dashtunit së botëse sanë desha me u fëdigunë, për sa mujta me dituninë, me zdritunë pak mendetë e atyre qi të ndiglonjinë, përse ata të mundë mernë sa i naltë e i mujtunë e i përmishëriershim ashtë zotynë qi ta duonë m gjithë zemërë. U lus mbas sodi ma shpesh të vinim kishë, përse ju kini me gjegjunë ordhëninë e Tinëzot. E atë në mbarofshi, Zotynë të ketë mishërier mbi ju. E ata qi u munduonë djerje tash, ma mos u mondonjënë. 

E ju t'ini të zgjiedhunitë e Tinëzot. E përherë Zotynë ka me klenë me ju, ju tue ndjekunë të drejtënë e tue lanë të shtrembënë. E këta ju tue bam, Zotynë ka me shtuom ndër ju, se të korëtë taj të ngalatetë djerie n së vjelash, e të vjeltë djerie n së mbjellash. E u ma duo të mbaronj vepërënë teme. Tinëzot tue pëlqyem. Ndë vjetët M.D.L.IV. njëzet dit ndë mars zuna fill, e mbarova ndë vjetët një M.D.L.V. ndë kallnor V.dit. E se për fat në keshë kun mbë ndonjë vend fëjuem, u duo tok të jetë fajtë, aj qi të jetë ma i ditshim se u, ata faj e lus ta trajtonjë nde e mir. Përse nukë çuditem se në paça fëjuem, këjo tue klenë ma e para vepërë e fort e fështirë për të vepëruom mbë gjuhët tanë. Përse ata qi shtamponjinë kishnë të madhe fëdige (mund), e aqë nukë mundë qëllonjinë se faj të mos nanjinë, përse përherë ndaj ta nuk mundë jeshë; tue mbajtunë një klishë, mbë të dyy anët në duhe me shërbyem.E tash u jap nfalë gjithëve, e lutëni Tënëzonë ende për muo._



*toni77*

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*FRANG BARDHI (1606-1643)*

_Frank Bardhi(1606-1643), nga një familje klerike e Zadimës, Lindi në Kallmet, studioi në Seminarin e Loretos në Itali, shërbeu si ipeshkvi i Sapës. Bardhi hartoi fjalorin e parë në histori shqip-latinisht, që kishte 2544 fjalë shqipe dhe 5.000 fjalë latine, dhe u botua në Romë më 1625._ 


*Autori i tretë i rëndësishëm i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare është Frang Bardhi.* 

Midis autorëve të tjerë të kësaj periudhe, Bardhi zë një vend të vecantë. Duke ndjekur vazhdën e paraardhësve në veprimtarinë atdhetare, në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare i kalon caqet e përkthimeve fetare. Ai kishte interesa më të gjera. Bardhi bëri edhe përkthime fetare, por ato mbeten të pabotuara dhe humbën, prandaj ai ka hyrë në historinë e kulturës sonë kombëtare si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian, folklorist e etnograf. Bardhi studiohet në historine e letërsisë sonë me dy vepra oigjinale: "Fjalori latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këto vepra e lidhin atë më tepër me humanizmin shqiptar sesa me traditën e letërsisë fetare të shekujve XVI-XVII. Edhe për jetën e Bardhit dhe për veprimtarinë e tij kemi pak të dhëna. Lindi në Kallmet të Lezhes më 1606. Ai sikurse edhe Budi, krenohej që i perkiste një familjeje pjestarët e së cilës nuk u rreshtuan me pushtuesit. Studimet i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides. Me 1635 u emërua peshkop i Sapes ( Zadrimë ) si dhe peshkop në famullinë e Kallmetit . Në veprimtarinë e tij politike Bardhi do te jetë në rradhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u cliruar nga zgjedha e huaj, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit dhe të gjuhës shqipe. Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira dhe përpjekjet për t'a ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që i dërgonte herë pas here Papës. Ja si shprehet në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhët të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta " Relacionet e tij kanë edhe më shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit, për zakonet, traditën e tij etj. Ashtu si edhe Budi, madje që në hapat e parë të jetës së vet, si misionar i fesë, Bardhi hyri në konflikt të hapur me klerin e huaj, madje edhe me ungjin e vet, Gjergj Bardhin, të cilin edhe do ta padise si një nga shkaktarët e vullnetshëm të mbytjes së Budit. 

Konflikti do të ishte aq i ashpër sa me një letër drejtuar Vatikanit vetëm 4-5 vjet pasi kishte ardhur në Zadrimë, do të shkruante: "Në qoftë se do të shpëtoj i gjallë nga telashet që më shkakton kryepeshkopi, qoftë ai vetë, qoftë me anën e zotërinjve turq, do të vij në Romë, për t'i treguar të gjitha dhe për të kërkuar ndihmë. Bardhi e shikonte detyrën e peshkopit jo thjesht si të një misionari kishëtar, por edhe të pregatiste të rinj shqiptarë të shkolluar e t'i vinte fre dërgimit të misionarëve të huaj në viset shqiptare. Ai kërkonte klerikë të arsimuar shqiptarë, që t'u hiqeshin nga duart misionarëve të huaj shkollat që ishin hapur në vendin tonë për qëllimet e tyre të mbrapshta. Ai vetë, kishte nxitur dhe dërguar për studime në Itali, klerikë të vendit, të cilët do të merrnin dorë drejtimin e këtyre shkollave. Vitet e fundit të jetës së Bardhit në vend që të ishin vite pune në lëmin e gjuhësisë e të letërsisë shqipe dhe të lëvizjes shqiptare për t'u çliruar, siç pritej prej hartuesit të fjalorit të parë të shqipes, përmbledhësit të parë të folklorit të parë të shqipes, prej mbledhësit të parë të folklorit tonë dhe prej mbrojtësit erudit të shqiptarisë së Skënderbeut, ishin vite lufte kundër pushtimit të huaj, ashtu edhe kundër synimeve të kishës katolike të Romës, vite që e lodhën shumë. Duke u gjendur në pellgun e kundërshtimeve dhe të intrigave që u thurren kundër tij më në fund u dorëzua, në mos drejpërdrejt, tërthorazi. Vdiq fare i ri, në moshën 37-vjeçare, në një kohë kur mund të ndihmonte shumë për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit e të kulturës shqiptare. Megjithatë Bardhi mbetet një nga figurat më të shquara të kulturës shqiptare për kohën kur jetoi. Ai na la trashëgim dy vepra madhore "Fjalorin latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjja e Skënderbeut. "Fjalorin latisht-shqip Bardhi e shkroi që kur ishte student dhe e botoi më 1635 në Romë. Autori thotë se e shkroi këtë vepër që t'i ndihmonte "gjuhës sonë që po bdaret e po bastardhohet sa me parë të ve  Bardhin e brente kështu shqetësimi si ta ruante gjuhën shqipe që të mos prishej e të mos humbiste me të kaluar të kohës në kushtet e pushtimit osman, dhe nga ana tjetër t'u shërbente edhe klerikëve katolike shqiptarë që nuk dinin gjuhën latine. Fjalori përmban rreth 2.500 fjalë shqipe. Krahas fjalëve, jepen edhe togfjalësha që tregojnë përdorimin e tyre. Në këtë fjalor për herë të parë gjuha shqipe ballafaqohet me një gjuhë të përpunuar, siç ishte gjuha latine në atë kohë. 

Përkthimi në shqip mbështetet kryesisht në gjuhën popullore, në fondin kryesor të gjuhës sonë, por shpeshherë Bardhi sjell në përdorim edhe shume fjalë të lashta. Me këtë vepër zë fill leksikologjja shqiptare, ndaj me të drejtë Bardhi quhet edhe leksikologu i parë në historinë e gjuhës shqipe. Në fund të fjalorit, në një shtojcë, autori ka perfshirë edhe material gjuhësor, si; emra mashkullore e femërorë, emra farefisnie, emrat e qyteteve dhe të kështjellave kryesore të Shqiperisë, parafjalë, pasthirrma, disa mënyra të përshëndeturi si dhe një dialog të shkurtër. Por kjo vepër i hapi rrugë dhe një dege tjetër të dijes shqiptare, folkloristikës sonë, sepse në të jane përfshirë edhe 113 proverba, shumica origjinale dhe vetëm pak të përkthyera. Edhe në zgjedhjen e tyre autori niset nga qëllime të qarta patriotike. Ndër këto proverba, interes të veçantë kanë ato që dëshmojnë për vetitë e bukura morale të popullit tonë, veçanërisht ato që shprehin urrejtjen për pushtuesin, si : "Tek shkel turku, nuk mbin bar etj. Në fjalorin e tij ka përdorur alfabetin latin, pothuajse njëlloj si Buzuku e Budi, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël, çka të bën të mendosh se duhet të ketë njohur veprat e tyre. Vepra tjetër e njohur e Bardhit është "Apologjia e Skënderbeut", botuar latinisht në Venedik më 1636. Titulli i saj i plotë është: "Gjergj Kastrioti epirotas, i quajtur zakonisht Skënderbe, princ trim mbi trima dhe i pathyeshem i shqiptareve, u kthehet bashkëatdhetarëve dhe atdheut të tij prej Frang Bardhit". Vepra në të vërtetë është një apologji (mbrojtje) që i bën autori Skënderbeut, si bir dhe hero i popullit shqiptar, prandaj edhe është quajtur Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këtë vepër autori e ka shkruar për 15 ditë, në kulmin e zemërimit, në rrugë e sipër, kur po kthehej në Shqipëri për të hedhur poshtë mendimet e pathemelta të një peshkopi boshnjak, që i mohonte Skënderbeut prejardhjen shqiptare. Më 1631 boshnjaku Tomko Marnavici kishte botuar një libërth ku pretendonte se Skënderbeu nuk ishte me origjinë shqiptare, por boshnjake, madje nga familja e Marnaviçëve. kjo rrethanë i jep veprës një frymë të mprehtë polemike dhe një stil energjik. Këtë falsifikim Bardhi e quan të "kobshëm dhe ai iu vu punës për këtë vepër, se, po të heshtte, i dukej sikur do të tradhëtonte veten dhe atdheun. Pra , është ndjenja atdhetare ajo që e bren përbrenda autorin. Por fuqia e mendjes dhe e punës së tij bëhet më e madhe kur kjo ndjenjë përkon me drejtësinë e çështjes që mbron. Bardhi do t'i japë popullit të vet atë që i përket, duke pasur parasysh më tepër të vërtetën se sa atdheun, ashtu sic nuk do t'i lejonte vetes të rrëmbente një populli tjetër atë çka i përket atij. Dashuria e tij për atdheun fisnikërohet aq sa është e lartë edhe madhështore ideja dhe ndjenja e së vërtetës "Unë e mora përsipër këtë barrë, - thotë Bardhi, - jo për ndonjë arsye tjetër, veç që të qes para syve të tu (lexues) të vërtetën lakuriqe, të panjollosur, sepse kjo s'ka nevojë të lyhet e të stoliset me fjalë të bukura edhe të rrema". 

Dashuria për atdheun, për të vërtetën, për popullin, për historinë dhe heroin e tij, për gjuhën dhe traditat e larta janë idetë themelore që përshkojnë fund e krye veprën. Mendjemprehtësia, kultura, horizonti i gjerë dhe aftësia për t'i përdorur me mjeshtëri argumentet janë karakteristika dalluese të veprës dhe të vetë autorit. Për të mbrojtur shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut autori niset nga argumente të sigurta dhe të shumta historike, pa nënçmuar gojëdhënat. Ai zotëron plotësisht metodën e shkencës historike të kohës dhe vlerëson e krahason në mënyrë kritike burimet historike. Përveç kaq e kaq historianëve në zë që sjell si argumente në mbrojte të tezës së vet të drejtë, Bardhi si një njohës dhe mbledhës i i traditës gojore popullore, për të vërtetuar shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut, shfrytëzon me mjeshtëri të rrallë gojëdhënat dhe faktin që emri i Skënderbeut dhe kujtimi i tij rrojnë të gjalla në ndërgjegjen e popullit. "Vazhdimisht gjer në ditët e sotme, - shkruan autori, - bashkëkohësit tanë flasin për të dhe këndojnë me zë të lartë trimërinë e tij nëpër gostitë dhe e quajnë Skënderbeun tonë me emrin "Kuçedra e Arbrit", d.m.th. dragoi i Epirit. Dhe sa herë që shqiptohen këto fjalë, kuptohet vetëm Skënderbeu". Ndjenja patriotike, dashuria për popullin dhe vendin e vet, krenaria për të kaluarën e tij të lavdishme dhe admirimi për heroin që çuditi botën me trimërinë e tij përshkojnë gjithë veprën. Këto përcaktojnë edhe disa cilësi të stilit të autori , si: patosin e ngritur, frazën e gjatë dhe të ngjeshur, gjuhën e mprehte plot thumba, për të hedhur poshtë fallsifikimet e kundërshtarit etj. Këto tipare e bëjnë veprën jo thjesht një polemikë historike, por një libër me vlera letrare. Njeri me kulturë të gjerë dhe mendje të mprehtë, Frang Bardhi, duke vazhduar traditën e Barletit në historiografinë shqiptare dhe duke hapur rrugë në fushën e leksikograisë e të gjurmimeve etnografike, me veprën e tij u bë një figurë e shquar e kulturës shqiptare të shekullit XVII


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pjeter Bogdani (1625-1689)*
*Shkrimtari me i shquar i letersise se vjeter shqiptare.* 

*Lindi ne Gur te Hasit ne vitin 1625.* Pasi kreu studimet e larta teologjike dhe filozofike ne Rome, ku dhe mori titullin Doktor, sherbeu si famullitar ne Pult dhe Prizren. Me 1656 u emerua peshkop i Shkodres, e me 1677 kryepeshkop i Shkupit. 

Vepra me kryesore e tij, *"Ceta e Profeteve"* u botua ne vitin 1685 ne qytetin e Padovas ne Itali, si dhe u rishtyp ne vitin 1691 dhe 1702 ne Venedik me tituj te ndryshem.

Pjetër Bogdani është figura më e shquar e letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare. Ai shquhet jo vetëm si klerik i lartë, por edhe si atdhetar, me një dashuri të pakufi për gjuhën shqipe e për popullin shqiptar, por edhe si dijetar e letrar, si luftëtar i paepur për çlirimin e vendit nga zgjedha osmane dhe për zhvillimin e përparimin e tij kulturor. Me veprimtarinë e tij politike 40-vjeçare, sidomos me rolin që luajti si udhëheqës i kryengritjes çlirimtare të vitit 1689 dhe me veprën e vet "Çeta e profetëve", Pjetër Bogdani me të drejtë është quajtur pararendës i hershëm i lëvizjes së Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare. Lindi në Gur të Hasit, një fshat i Kukësit, rreth vitit 1625, Ungji i tij Andrea Bogdani, edhe ai klerik i lartë (kryepeshkop i shkupit), ishte marrë me lëvrimin e gjuhës sonë, kishte hartuar në gjuhën shqipe edhe një gramatikë të latinishtes, madje kishte mbajtur në Kosovë edhe një shkollë ku mësohej gjuha shqipe.

Mbasi kreu studimet e mesme fetare në Kolegjin e Loretos dhe punoi disa kohë si meshtar në Pult e Prizeren, me shpenzimet e të ungjit kreu edhe studimet e larta në Kolegjin e Propaganda Fides dhe në 1655 mori dy dekorata, njerën në filozofi dhe tjetrën në teologji, çka ishte gjë e rrallë sidomos asokohe për një të ri shqiptar.

Më 1656, në moshën 31-vjeçare, emërohet peshkop i Shkodrës ku shërben për 21 vjet (1657-1677), duke qenë i ngarkuar njëkohësisht edhe me administrimin e kryepeshkopatës së Tivarit, 12 vjetët e fundit të jetës së tij i kaloi si kryepeshkop i Shkupit.

Atij ju desh të luftonte njëherazi në tri fronte kryesore: edhe kundër zgjedhës së huaj, që në mesin e shekullit XVII ishte rënduar shumë, edhe kundër kishës ortodokse dhe sidomos patriarkanës serbo-ortodokse të Pejës, që i kishte shtuar përpjekjet e vjetra për të mos lejuar shpërthimin e kryengritjeve antiosmanene dioqezat e saj, edhe kundër politikës që ndiqte vetë kisha katolike e Romës në Ballkan. 

Kudo që punoi , qoftë si peshkop i Shkodrës dhe administrator i kryepeshkopatës së Tivarit, qoftë si kryepeshkop i Shkupit, të gjitha këto detyra Bogdani i kreu jo vetëm si klerik, por edhe si patriot. Bashkë me predikimin fetar dhe nën petkun e klerikut ai edukonte te besimtarët edhe ndjenjën e dashurisë për liri e për atdhe dhe urrejtjen ndaj pushtuesëve osmane, nxiste dhe organizonte qëndresën kundër tyre dhe, jo rrallëherë, ka marrë pjesë drejtëpërdrejt në kryengritjet antiosmane që shperthyen në atë kohë.

Gjatë luftës turko-veneciane (1664-1669), ai u përpoq që të organizonte veprime të përbashkëta me venecianët kundër pushtuesve osmane. Po kështu edhe në konfliktin turko-austriak (1689) Pjetër Bogdani mori malin për të organizuar kryengritjen e armatosur, dhe, kur forcat austriake hynë në Prishtinë, me ta u bashkuan edhe rreth 500 luftëtarë të cilët kronisti austriak i cilëson "arnautë", d.m.th. shqiptarë. Bogdani ishte faktori vendimtar i këtij bashkëveprimi, aq sa kronisti i mësipërm, kur vdiq, më 6 dhjetor 1689, në mënyrë lakonike shkruan se "me vdekjen e Pjetër Bogdanit iku edhe fati ynë në tokë". Dhe me të vërtetë, ushtria austriake filloi të pësonte disfata të përditshme. Frytet e punës politike të Bogdanit për afrimin e shqiptarëve myslimane e katolike kundër zgjedhës shekullore, sidomos simpatinë që gëzonte ai tek shqiptarët myslimanë, e dëshmon edhe suksesi që pati më 1680, kur pajtoi brenda tri orëve fiset e Krasniqit dhe të Gashit, që ishin në gjakmarrje.

Për t'u shpëtuar këtyre ndjekjeve, atij i është dashur shpeshherë të merrte udhët e maleve. Madje edhe sot nëpër vendet ku ka kaluar ka shpella që mbajnë emrin e tij e që tregojnë se ai është fshehur në to për t'u shpëtuar operacioneve ushtarake turke. Gjatë këtyre arratisjeve, me sa duket, ai merrte me vete biblotekën personale, ose , të paktën, dorëshkrimet e vyera, sepse sikurse e thotë vetë me keqardhje, gjatë këtyre shtegtimeve të detyrueshme atij i humbi (hupi si krypa nd'ujët-shkruan ai) dorëshkrimi i gramatikës së të ungjit. 

Pjetër Bogdani ka hyrë në historinë e patriotizmit shqiptar dhe të kulturës shqiptare jo vetëm me veprimtarinë e vet kombëtare për të organizuar kryengritjen e përgjithshme antiosmane, por edhe me veprën e tij diturore-letrare "Çeta e profetëve" (Cuneus profhetarum), që e botoi në Padovë, më 1635 me ndihmën e një miku të vet.

Me kulturën e tij të gjerë enciklopedike, me mendimet e tij përparimtare iluministe e atdhetare, me punën e gjatë këmbëngulëse më se tridhjetëvjeçare, Bogdani i dha letërsisë shqiptare dhe popullit shqiptar një vepër madhore, që kurorëzoi traditën e mëparshme letrare e kulturore dhe që paralajmëroi një periudhe të re të zgjimit gjithkombëtar.

Bogdani është një njeri erudit. Nga leximi i veprës së tij mësojmë se përveç gjuhës amtare, ai dinte edhe italishten, latinishten, kroatishten, armenishten, greqishten, arabishten, hebraishten, dhe sirishten.

Por më tepër se doktorata që mori edhe gjuhët që dinte, për vlerat e shquara të Bogdanit flet vepra e tij, " Çeta e profeteve është shkruar me një kulturë të gjerë, në të ka informacion të pasur nga historia e popullit tonë, nga filozofia dhe shkencat e natyrës. Vepra e tij nuk është përkthim. Legjendat biblike që janë në themel të saj, ai i ka përpunuar në mënyrë të lirë dhe herë pas here fut ide, arsyetime dhe argumentime me karakter filozofik, historik, politik, shkencor-natyror etj, që s'kanë të bëjnë fare me legjendat biblike dhe që i japin asaj karakter origjinal. Vepra e Bogdanit nuk është thjesht një tekst për shërbesat fetare, as për mësimin e fesë, siç ishin veprat e Buzukut e Budit. Ajo është një vepër teologjike-filozofike, me elemente të shumta enciklopedike që përshkrohet fund e krye nga dashuria e madhe për popullin shqiptar dhe gjuhën shqipe, nga dëshira për të ndihmuar zhvillimin dhe përparimin e kulturës shqiptare dhe nga urrejtja për pushtuesin. Vepra përbëhet nga dy pjesë. Në pjesën e parë trajtohen probleme teologjike e filozofike të doktrinës së krishtere, kurse në pjesën e dytë jetëshkrimi i Krishtit. Po autori del jashtë ketyre caqeve. Në pjesën e parë trajtohen edhe shumë probleme të shkencave natyrore, si të gjeografisë, astronomisë, fizikës, matematikës etj, por edhe të shkencave shoqërore si të teorisë së letërsisë etj. Duke goditur besimet e kota, ai në veprën e tij shpjegon, psh., si formohet shiu, vesa, breshri, bora, vetëtima etj., ç'janë tërmeti, eklipset e diellit e të hënës, baticat e zbaticat, flet për njohjen e botës nëpërmjet shqisave etj Meritë e tij është se gjithcka e trajton në nivelin e mendimit më të përparuar të kohës kur jetoi. Në pjesën e dytë, duke përshkruar jetën e Krishtit etj., ai solli në letërsinë tonë llojin e jetëshkrimit, realizmin në përshkrimin edhe vizatimin e figurave biblike, duke përdorur me mjeshtëri rrëfimin artistik në njerëz të ndryshëm. Ndihmesa e tij është e rëndësishme sidomos në formimin e prozës shkencore shqiptare.

Me interes të veçantë janë idetë e tij patriotike që parashtron jo vetëm në parathënien e veprës, por edhe gjatë shtjellimit të materialit. Sa herë i bëhet e mundshme, ai gjen rast të përmendë qëndresën burrërore të shqiptarëve. Me admirim flet p.sh., për qëndresën e kelmendasve "Kush mundetë me i ra mboh se ma i vobekje Vuca Pasha, i silli për të mbledhë një ushtri 12.000 vetësh, nuk i mjaftuan shumë milion ar, se kelmendasit tanë, të sijtë, me nji zan. "Eja kush ashtë trim mbledhunë afër 500 vetë, vranë Vuca Pashën, vjetit të Krishtit 1639 etj.

Bogdani njeh mirë historinë e Shqipërisë dhe shkrimet e për të prandaj, kur i vjen rasti, ai përmend me krenari vlerësime pozitive që kanë bërë historianë të huaj për vendin dhe popullin tonë. Diku ai përmend thënien e Herodotit: Cezar Augusti "Dëshironte fort me pasun ndë ushtritë tinë t'arbëreshëtë. Përse thonj pësonjënë shumë e nuk druhen për hu e për het, se janë më zemërorë se të tjerëtë .

Karakteristike tjetër e personalitetit të Bogdanit është mendimi i tij iluminist. Nëpërmjet përhapjes në popull të dijes dhe kulturës në gjuhën shqipe, ai shikonte një nga rrugët për të shpëtuar nga zgjedha e huaj. Paditurinë (në parathënien e veprës së vet) ai e quan një nga shkaqet kryesore të mjerimit dhe të skllavërisë së popullit.

"Prashtu dergjet e dheu ndë robi t'errëtë e verbuem me dy palë niegulla të zeza mbi faqe, që janë mkati i të paditunitë, perse u dvua dieja e urteja. E tue kjanë dheu i Arbënit ndë mjedistë t'pafevet 

Pra, autorit i qan zemra që populli i tij dergjet nën zgjedhë të huaj dhe ndodhet i verbuar me dy palë mjergulla, që janë mëkati e padituria. Dhe kjo, sepse dheu i Arbërit ndodhet mes të të pafeve, d.m.th. të pushtuesve osmanë.

Lënda që trajton Bogdani në veprën e tij, është e vështirë, sepse përmban koncepte e nocione abstrakte të fushave të ndryshme të dijes. Prozës shqiptare në atë kohë i mungonte tradita për të shprehur këto nocione. Por Bogdani asnjëherë nuk u përkul e nuk u ligështua para vështirësive, sepse kishte besim tek thesari i pasur i gjuhës shqipe. Me përpjekje këmbëngulëse, duke mbledhur me kujdes fjalë të lashta e të rralla nga visari i gjuhës popullore e duke i përdorur ato me kuptim të drejtpërdrejtë ose të figurshëm, ai e ngriti gjuhën shqipe në nivele të reja, tregoi aftësitë e saj për të fituar mundësi të larta shprehjeje e stili. 

Ai është i vetëdijshëm se në këtë punë mund të ketë edhe të meta e mangës , prandaj ne fjalët e fundit të parathënies së veprës ai i drejtohet lexuesit: "Të lutemi pra, litari em i urtë, të më ndijeçë në gjeç fjalëzë, që të trazon veshëtë. 

*Përse as dielli pa hije as hëna pa mjegullore mbi faqe nuk anshtë..."*

"Çeta e profetëve përmban edhe disa vjersha, shkruar nga vetë autori ose nga të tjerë. Nga këto, me interes të veçantë si për formën, ashtu edhe për idetë e saj, është një vjershë e Lukë Bogdanit. Ajo na sjell të gjallë deri në ditët tona kujtimin për Skënderbeun dhe mbresat e autorit për bukurinë dhe madhështinë e vendlindjes së poetit dhe veçanërisht të viseve ku ka jetuar e punuar poeti. 

Me sa duket, me kërkesë të Vatikanit (ndoshta për të kontrolluar përmbajtjen para se të jepej leja e botimit), Bogdanit iu desh që veprën e tij ta përkthente në gjuhën italiane. Në këtë mënyrë shqipja ballafaqohet me një gjuhë evropiane të zhvilluar për kohën dhe veprës se Bogdanit i takon fati që të jetë e para vepër e përkthyer nga shqipja në një gjuhë tjetër, dhe autorit merita që të jetë i pari përkthyes i letërsisë shqiptare në gjuhë të huaj. Vepra e Bogdanit me përmbajtjen dhe me gjuhën e saj e çoi shumë përpara traditën e shkrimit të shqipes e sidomos të lëvrimit të prozës origjinale. Me veprimtarinë e tij patriotike, duke bashkuar ndjenjën fetare me ndjenjën kombëtare, me personalitetin dhe me veprën e tij, Pjetër Bogdani i siguroi vetes një vend të veçantë në historinë e patriotizmit shqiptar e të kulturës sonë kombëtare. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ma të parat shkolla!*

*Në këtë shkrim mund të lexojmë disa të dhëna nga P. DONAT KURTI, O, F, M. lidhur me shkollat.*

Para se të fillojmë desha të shkruaj se kush eshte ky studiues e martir qe te paktit nga ne e njohim. Mos njohja e jonë nuk është  per fajin e martirit në fjalë, per më mirë  mund te lexoni ketu: 

*Atë Donat Kurti* vdiq më 10 nëntor 1983. Edhe vdekja e tij, ashtu si dhe jeta, qe e varfër dhe e frikshme. E mbesa, Riti Radovani (Toska), duke sjellë ndërmend atë ditë të dhimbshme, me lot në sy e më një zë që i dridhet thekson: "Mua më paraqitet si një film bardh e zi dita e 11 nëntorit 1983. Shumë njerëz dëshironin të merrnin pjesë në ceremoninë mortore të tij, t'ia shihnin për herë të fundit atë fytyrë fisnike t'ia puthnin atë dotë që kishte shkruar aq shumë për kulturën shqiptare, por shumë pak erdhën. Frika e persekutimit, kjo ndjenjë e keqe që e shkatërroi këtë komb, bëri që të mohohej njeriu i zemrës dhe i shpirtit" (shih, Florenca Jakova (Radovani), Atë Donat Kurti, jeta e vepra, temë diplome, Universiteti "Luigj Gurakuqi", Departamenti i Letërsisë, 1999). 

Për vdekjen e këtij dijetari nuk u shkrua asnjë rresht. Atij, siç iu mohua jeta, iu mohua edhe vdekja. Si datë vdekjeje merret viti 1969, pra, bëhet i vdekur 14 vjet përpara (shih Robert Elsie, "Historia e letërsisë shqiptare", Tiranë - Pejë, 1997, fq.378). 

Por, fatmirësisht, atë që nuk e bëri shqiptari e bëri i huaji. Para disa vitesh në Gjermani u zhvillua një Simpozium i gjerë në shkallë ndërkombëtare, për Epikën heroike. Karrigia, ku ishte shkruar emri i Atë Donatit, e zbukuruar me një tubë lule shumëngjyrëshe, ndejti e pazënë në të gjitha ditët e tubimitKjo shenjë nderimi ishte mirënjohja dhe respekti që kishte bota e qytetëruar për të. Kjo ishte njëkohësisht dhe një qortim për ne, duke vërtetuar më së miri thënien lapidar të prof. Skënder Luarasit, se: "E gjithë bota i ndërton heronjtë prej balte, ne i kemi dhe i hedhim në baltë". 

Në sa po jepte shpirt ky njeri i bekuar, la amanet vetëm tri fjalë: 

Dashuri!, Vëllazëri !, Mëshirë ! Ishte mesazhi i fundit i shpirtit të tij fisnik, mesazhi i një dijetari të martirizuar, që e deshi aq shumë popullin dhe atdheun e vet e që për ta arriti deri në flijim 

Me poshte po citoj pjese te shkeputura nga nje shkrim i martirit shqiptar!


*Shkollat* 

_Ma të parat shkolla, mbas të bierrunit te autonomis në Shqypni, kjenë, per sa dijm na, tre shkolla e Pdhanës, e Blinishtit e e Shkodërs. 

Në vj.1638 P. Hiacinti a Sospitello O.F.M italjan me fis, por shqyptar me zemer, pat guximin me i u perveshë per të mirë të vendit nji punës ne veshtrim të plotë kultural, tuj çilë shkollen fillore në Pdhanë, aso kohe vend mjaft i banuem. Kje ndiekë me zell prej vendasve e i mrrijti zani deri nder katunde të largta të Zadrimës, qi me më zi qi pritshin me i çue fmit e vet. Numri i xansave të jashtem pat mrrijtë deri në 25 e kta na ep shkas me nenkuptue, se do të kenë pasë edhe ndoi konvikt. Dijm prej dokumentash, se posë uratve xëshin edhe msime letrare d. m. th. mbahej deri diku nji shkollë e mjesme pa perjashtue gjuhen e vendit.
Perparimi kje aq i madh, sa i terboi Turqt, te cillët mbas 9 vjetsh e rrenuen faret. 
Në vjetë 1697 kje çilë rishtas. Se deri kur vijoi, nuk dihet; dokumenti mbaron tuj thanë per të, se ka gjasë se gjindet edhe sot» (1702?)5 
Nji vjetë mbas themelimit të shkollës së Pdhanës d.m. th. në vj. 1639 kje çilë prej fretenve të kuvendit të Troshanit nji tjeter shkollë në Blinisht drejtori i së cillës kje P. Karl Mirandulanus 0. F. M. 

Me shka duket,kje nji shkollë mjeft e plotsueme. Ndiqej prej ma se 50 xansash e posë kndimit e shkrimit xëheshin edhe landë tjera, posaçe gjuha latine prej atyne qi dojshin me u ba meshtar. Deri .sundimtarët çuditeshin per perparim, qi bahej n´at shkollë; por anmiqt ishin të panumer e në vj. 1640 rejtorin e ksajë shkolle e gjëjm në burg7 tuj psue mundime të mdhaja. Ka gjasë se kjo shkollë smujt me vijue gjatë, pse P. Karli kah mbarimi i ksajë vjete njehet nder msuesa në shkollë të Pdhanës. 

Në vj. 1698 a aty pari gjejm se P. Filipi prej Shkodret 0. F. M. çilë në Shkodër nji shkollë private e mson fmit e tregtarve e të pasanikve. 

Nji qi i ka përpara sysh pshtiellimet e atyrie kohve, mnin posaçe kundra katolikve e kundra cdo shejit kulturar, mund ta marrë me mend, se c´vlerë paten kto shkolla per shpirt të shqyptarit dhe vetem porsi hap kah qytetnimi. 
Por kush mundet mandej me dyshue, se në to shkolla nuk flitej shqyp? Në çë mndyrë katundari i padishem i ndiqte me zell, në kje se s' merrte gja vesh. Veprat, qi na kan mbetë prej atyne puntorve të palodhshem, prej atynë msuesave ë kujdesshem, na dishmojn kjartë,se ato shkolla s'kjenë mjete të hueja per me imfuencue në shpirt të popullit shqyptar simpati e parti; por paten per qellim drejt per drejt të naltuemt e moralit e shkasin kahë kultura, e kta tash gadi 300vjet.

Kta rnsuesa kjenë, qi me 20 prill 1711, të ndimuem e të nzitun prej Papës shqyptar,Klementi XI ngrehen në Romë në kuvend te S. Pietroj Montorio nji katheder per gjuhë shqype, per me i ba gadi misjonarët e huej me mujtë ma letas me vyejtë vendit tonë; e njatëherë kur së mendote kush per gjuhë shqype e per zhvillim të sajë, kta jane qi perpilojn ma te parat gramatika, fjalore e perkthime. 
Prej vj. 1800 e deri në vj. 1861 çilen aty-ktu shkolla private me klasë fillore. Veç në Shkodër mbahen mend 12 shkolla fillestare: 8 per djelm e 4 per varza. Mjetet ishin të vogla e primitive, prandej nuk asht per t' u shikjue gjith aq perparimi a dobija, qi xierej prej sosh, sa inicjativa, hapi heroik, zelli per të hapun të kulturës. Nji msues perfaqsote nji shkollë në vedi. Ende sot, si në shëj evarije, kujtohen me ande emnat e tyne prej popullit katolik shqyptar. 

E perkohshmja Perparimi" i rreshton emnat e msuesave ma të njoftun me ket rend: Gegë Kodheli, Gjergj Benussi (1836), Gjon Shkrumi, Zef Kamsi, Jaku i Tushit të Mark Krajës (Speci), Shor Markja, Don Pepini, D. Ejell Radoja, D.P. Babi._ 

_vazhdon-->_


*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Në Filliimet e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe; Pal Engjëlli!*


*Formula e pagëzimit!*

Gjuha e jonë  është një nga gjuhët e lashta të Ballkanit, por e dokumentuar me shkrim është mjaft vonë. Sipas burimeve historike që kemi; në rrolin dhe mbrotjen e vlerave shqiptare, të gjuhes dhe letërsinë shqipe, Kleri katolik shqiptar ka dhënë shumë, shumë her edhe të pa mundshmen, konkretisht mund të flasim edhe për dokumentin e parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, i cili është nga ipeshkëvi i njohur i Durrësit, Pal Engjulli. Nga Pal Engjulli mund të gjejmë dokumentin e parë në gjuhen shqipe. Dukumenti mban datën 8 nëntor 1462 dhe është ajo që quhet Formula e pagëzimit. 

Kjo është një fjali e shkurtër në gjuhën shqipe Unte paghesont premenit Atit et birit et spertit senit, që gjendet në një qarkore të shkruar në latinisht, ai shkrim latinisht është prej 37 faqesh, nga argjipeshkvi i njohur  i Durrësit, Pal Engjëlli.
 Pal Engjulli ishte edhe bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i Gjergj Kastriotit. përndryshi Pali, përpos se është autor i shkrimit të parë shqip, Pal Engjulli, është nga vargu i diplomatëve më të shquar të Heroit tonë Kpmbëtar, Skendërbeu. Ai ishte ndër burrat më diturorë të përiudhës së Humanizmit dhe të Rilindjes në trojet shqiptare dhe më gjërë. Sipas burimeve që kemi, familja Engjulli është nga Drishti. 

*Si erdhi shkrimi?*

*Në at kohë, Pal Engjëlli, gjatë një vizite në Mat, ai la me shkrim disa porosi dhe udhëzime për klerin katolik, ndër të cilat edhe formulën e pagëzimit, të cilën mund ta përdornin prindërit për të pagëzuar fëmijtë e tyre, në rastet kur nuk kishin mundësi ti dërgonin në kishë, ose kur nuk kishte prift. Formula është shkruar me alfabetin latin dhe në dialektin e veriut (gegërisht).*


*Ku është gjetur dokumenti?*

*Formula e pagëzimit* është gjetur në Bibliotekën Laurentiana të Milanos nga historiani i njohur rumun Nikolla Jorga dhe është botuar prej tij në vitin 1915 në Notes et extraits pour servir lhistoire des croisades au XV siecle IV, 1915.
Më pas, një botim filologjik të këtij dokumenti, bashkë me riprodhimin fotografik të tij, e bëri filologu francez Mario Rognes në Recherches sur les anciens textes albanais, Paris 1932.

*Formula e pagëzimit* është një dokument historik, ka 13 fjalë, me 13 shkronja dhe ka 16 tinguj. Edhe më historik e bënë shenimi i datës; 8 nëntor 1462, kjo ishte edhe datë kritike midis kultures shqiptaretë përiudhës së Arbërit, përkatësisht të epokës së kombësisë shqiptare, Kjo është kohë e fuqisë kulminante të shtetit dhe shtetësisë shqiptare me kohen e Gjegj Kastriotit-Skënderbeu.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Marin Barleci (1460-1513)*


Për jetën e Marin Barlecit dimë shumë pak. Edhe ato pak të dhëna i nxerrin nga ç'a thotë ai vet në vepren e tij.  Barleci (mbiemri i të cilit shkruhet her Barleti her Batleci), lindi aty nga viti 1460 në Shkodër. Më 1478 ai mori pjesë me armë në në dorë, në mbrojtjen heroike të qytetit nga rrethimi i hordhive të sulltan Mehmeti II, i cili erdhi atëhër vetë në Shqipëri. Mbi këtë, Barleci shkroj vepren e parë të tijë, Rrethimi i Shkodres (Venedik 1504) në bazë të kujtimeve personale. E shkruar dhe botuar së pari në gjuhen latine, kjo vepër u ribotua disaher, e përkthuer italisht, frangjisht, polinisht, Shqip etj.

Vepra   kryesore e Barlecit, që e bëri të njohur emrin e tij në gjithë Europen shekuj me radhë, qe "Historia de vita et gestis Scanderbegi, E piro tatarum Principis" ( Historia e jetës dhe bëmave të Skënderbeut, Princit të Epirotëve). 

Librin ai e shkroj nga patriotizmi e malli për të kalueren plot lavdi të popullit shqiptar, i magjepsuar nga personaliteti i pushtetshëm i udhëheqësit të luftës për liri të bashkombasëve të tij, nga personaliteti i Gjergj Kastriotit. Kjo vepër madhore dhe e pa vdekshme e Marin Barletit përbënë një burim me rëndësi të dorës së parë për jetën Gjergj Kastriotit; ajo është e shkruar në gjuhen latine dhe është botuar në mes viteve 1508 - 1510. në Romë.

*Vepra e Barlecit;* "Historia e Skënderberut" është vepër historike, por ka edhe cilësi dhe vlera letrare. Prandaj atë mund ta quajmë histori dhe vepër letrare. Barleci është figura më kryesore e gjithë kultures së vjetër shqiptare. Ajo mbetet ndër figurat më të shquara që populli shqiptar i dha lëvizjes së madhe të humanizmit europian. Vepra e tij është lexuar dhe admiruar për herë, jo vetëm nga Shqiptarët, gjatë gjithë shekujve. Kjo vepër e ushqeu për herë patriotizmin shqiptar, veqanërisht në kohë të vështira. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pali prej Hasi!*
(shek. XVI-XVII)


Nuk  mund të flitete pët traditen e shkrimit shqip në shek.VXI-XVII e të mos permendet edhe françeskanu kosovar, Pal Hasi.  As në literaturën e hershme as në atë të sotmen nuk kemi të dhëna të mjaftueshme për këtë krijues dhe kultivues të parë të vargut artistik në shqipet. Dihet, por, me saktësi se ai jetoi në pjesën e dytë të shek XVI dhe në fillim të shekulit XVII. 

*Pali ishte ndër priftërinjët e parë shqiptarë nga Kosova* që ndjeu thellë në shpirtë nevojen për libra në gjuhen shqipe. Gjithashtu është e ditur se Pal Hasi jetoi dhe veproi në trevat kosovare, ku nuk do të vepronte vetëm Budi, por edhe Ndre, Luk e Pjetër Bogdani, doajenë të kulturës dhe letërsisë shqipe. Ndonse lëvrues iparë i vjerrshimit në gjuhen shqipe konsiderohet Pjeter Budi, megjithëatë del se, siç ka dëshmuar vet ai (Pjetër Budi) në Dotrina christiana, 1618, kultuvues i parë i vargut artistik shqip ishte Pal Hasi me vepren Dita e gjyqit.

Po ta vështrojmë objektivisht çështjen e at Palit prej Hasit mund të nxjerrim përfundimin se;

*1.) Pali prej Hasi qe shqiptar pre Hasit të Malësisë të Prizrenit, pikrisht prej atij Hasi që do të jetë lindja e Bogdanit;

2.)...kapitujt e tij në origjinalin e tyre qenë shkruar domosdo shqip;

3.) .. Pali, përveq vjershës mbi Ditën e Gjyqit prej 204 vargjesh, duhet t'i ketë takuar edhe vjersha për Mortjen prej 372 vargjesh.*

Ngase u tha më lartë del se Pali prej Hasi është i pari kultivues i vargut artistik shqip. Vjershat Dita e Gjyqit dhe Mortja na japin plotësisht të drejt të mendojmë kështu.

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gjon Nikollë Kazazi*
*(1702 - 1752)*


Gjon nikollë Kazazi u lind në Gjakovë me 1 janar 1702. Studiusit e jetës dhe veprës së tij,  një ndër ta edhe Kolë Ashta pohojnë se ai studjoj në Kolegjet e Loretos e Fermos. E me pastaj doktoroi në teologji dhe fillozofi, porsi Bogdani, në Kolegjin Urban të Romës (Itali). Vetë fakti se ai ishte doktor në teologji dhe fillozofi dëshmon për njërin nga njerëzit më të ditur të botës shqiptare në dhek.XVIII. Pas mbarimit të studimeve, me plot elan e entuziazëm, kthethet n'Atdhe ku punon si misionar. Autoritetet kishtare me kohë tek ai kishin hetuar një urtësi dhe zell fetare e patriotike të rrallë. Prandaj Papa Benedikti XIV e kishte emruar edhe vicarius generalis in spiritualibus për arqipeshkvinë  e Shkupit. Si vizitor apostolik kishte vizituar shumë vise. Dhe mbi vizitat e tij e kishte informuar Papen duke theksuar veçanarisht gjendjen e vështirë të Shqiptarisë.

Pas dorheqjes së Mihill Sumës, Selia e Shenjte më 12 maj 1743, deri sa ai gjendej në një udhtim vizitues krahinave të jugut të Gadishullit Ballkanik, e kishte emruar arqipeshkëv të Shkupit. Në arqipeshkvinë e Shkupit qëndroi plot dhjetë vite duke zhvilluar një veprimtari të gjatë apostullike, kulturore - letrare e gjuhësore, gjithnjë duke iu kundërvënë, me fjalë e vepra konkrete, në mënyrë këmbëngulëse politikës asimiluese të pushtuesit osman. I vetëdijshëm se me kalimin e shqiptarëve ne fenë islame, gjuha shqipe kishte mbetur "gjuhë shtepie  dhe tregu", Gjon Nikollë Kazazi, duke ndjekur traditën e ndritur të shkrimit shqip të paraardhësve të tij, kishte përkthyer dhe botuar katekizmin Dokrina e krishtere (Romë 1743). Është ky i pari dokument gjuhësorei të folmes së Gjakovës. Kjo vepër e Kazazit, bashkë me Konçilne Arbënit (1706), me Këngën për Kastriotin dhe Zanin e Kasnecave, që ngjanë të jetë të Pjetër Zarishtit, jane dëshmi e gjallë, e një veprimtarie të ndritur të klerit katolik shqiptar në Veri gjatë shek. XVIII.  

Dokrina e krishtere e Kazazit, por edhe të tjera që i permenda, dëshmojnë për krijimin e shquar t'asaj kohe (shek. XVIII), që kan mund të lindin veçse nga një levizje e vërtetë letrare dhe me cilësi artistike që, objektivisht, i kundërvihen kulturës letërsisë shqipe të proveniensës islame e që, siç ka pohuar me të drejtë edhe Injac Zamputi, paraqet një stagnim, kthesë prapa në ndërgjegjen kombëtare, do thoshim: Sepse letërsia e bejtëxhinjve në tendecën e vet të përgjithshme ishte një trup i huaj në kulturen dhe letërsinë shqiptare. Dhe kjo, pra letërsia e bejtëxhinjve e proveniensës islame, qëndroj më shumë largë halleve dhe shqetësimeve të mëdha të popullit dhe pati lidhje të pakta me qendresën kundër zgjedhes turke.  Dhe si e tillë, pra, letërsia e bejtëxhinjve, ishte thellësishte ndikuar nga gjuha dhe letërsia e pushtuesit turk.

Më 1740, në Romë, Gjon Nikollë Kazazi pati fatin të zbulonte ksomblën e vetme që njihet deri më sot prej Meshtarit të Buzukit. Zbulimin e meshtarit ai ia kishte komunikuar me letër Atë Gjergj Guzetës, themelues i Seminarit arbëresh në Palermo.



_vazhdon -->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*At Donat Kurti O.F.M*

U lind në Shkodër më 3 shtator 1903. Në vitin 1937 nga Universiteti "San'Antonio" i Romës, i jepët titulli "Doktor i Shkencave". Asht i njoftun ndër françeskanët ma të ditun dhe rreshtohët ndër shkenctarët që kanë dalë prej asaj vatre të pashterrëshme të kulturës sone shqiptare. Thëmelet e vueme prej At Gjeçovit u ngritën nalt nga At Donat Kurti, At Bernardin Palaj, At Benedikt Dema etj. me veprat e mëdha që i lanë trashigim Atdheut, tue i përjetësue ato në "Visaret e Kombit". 

*Prof. Dr. Norbert Jokli e cilëson At Donat Kurtin: "Një ndër prozatorët ma të mëdhaj shqiptarë".* 

*Në vitin 1946,* At Donat Kurti asht drejtor i Gjimnazit të Fretënve "Illyricum" të Shkodrës. Asht drejtor i atij Gjimnazi, që asht cilësue vatra prej ku përhapeshin shkëndijat e atij atdhetarizmi dhe të asaj kulture shqiptare, mbi të cilat u ndërtue përjetësisht binomi "Fé e Atdhé". 

Prof. Simon Pepa, shkruen: "Dhe tani, në 55 vjetorin e botimit të "Iliadës" shqiptare të gjithë ata që e mblodhën dhe e botuan nuk janë më. Edhe Kuvendi Françeskan ku punuan, është këthyer në gërmadhë."(Martirizimi i Kishës Katolike Shqiptare. 1944-1990. fq. 30). 

Asht pragu i ngjarjëve të zeza që dukej se po vinin. At Donati, shkon në Tiranë aty nga gjysma e tetorit të vitit 1946, për me takue Nako Spiron, dhe me bisedue në lidhje me problemet financiare të shkollës. Jo vetëm që nuk takohet me té, por edhe mërrinë me kuptue se jo vetëm shkollës por edhe mësuesve po u vinte fundi. Me të ardhun në Shkodër At Donati, kryen aktin burrnor tue thye vulën e ftohët të shkollës, për mos me u ra në dorë komunistëve kështu, që, i pret mundësinë me falsifikue dokumenta të atij Gjimnazi. 

Dhe nuk asht larg 11 nandori 1946, kur merr fund shkolla, kuvendi, muzeu, fretnit dhe Kisha, vendi ku Sigurimi komunist futë armët dhe akuzon Fretnit për këtë akt të ultë që u krye në Kishën Katolike Shqiptare, në të gdhimë të datës 17 nandor 1946, nga vetë ata. Me datën 12 nandor asht ndër të parët që arrestohet At Donat Kurti, me akuzën e formimit të Partisë Demokristjane, të futjes së armëve në Kishë, edukator i rinisë me frymën fashiste, një ndër bashkëpuntorët e "Hyllit të Dritës", që ka lavdëruar fashizmin etj. 

*Akuzat* e rreshtojnë ndër ata klerikë që nuk pritej prej askujt shpëtimi i kokës së tij. Ai ishte i sëmurë me një ulçëra kronike, nga e cila ka vuejt gjithë jetën. Ndoshta, gjendja shëndetësore e randë në birucat e Sigurimit, u ka krijue përshtypjen xhelatëve se "nuk e ka të gjatë", prandej po e lamë të vdesin ndër burgjet e mnershme që ka vuejt dënimin e përjetëshëm, mbas pretencës së prokurorit që kërkoi pushkatimin e tij. 

*Hetohët nga kriminelët* Nesti Kopali, Zoi Shkurti, Qako Prokopi, Hysni Ndoja etj. Qëndron kokfortë, ashtusi kishte edhe natyrën e tij para armiqve, nuk thehët as nga frika, as nga torturat por asht ballhapët dhe trim para të gjithë presionëve. Asht i vetëdijshëm se e pret plumbi. 

*At Donat Kurti deklaron* para Trupit Gjykues, i përbamë nga: Kryetar, Misto Bllaci, antarë, P. Alizoti, A. Koroveshi dhe prokuror, Namik Qemali: "Nuk kam punue për fashizmin asnjëherë... tek Hausdingu kemi shkue me At Mati Prennushin për me kërkue lirimin e kuvendit që na kishte zanë ushtria gjermane... herët tjera At Matia ka shkue vetëm tek gjermanët, mbasi dinte vetë gjermanishten e merrësh vesht direkt.... 

Me zbritjen e partizanëve në Shkodër, kemi mbajtë qëndrim të ftoftë për 4-5 muej mbas vëndosjes së Pushtetit, unë për vehten teme e kam kuptue se ky Pushtet ishte komunist dhe, se po bahej rrezik për Fenë... Monsinjor Gjini, me t'u emnuem Delegat vitin e kaluem i ka drejtue një memorandum delegatit françeskan, ku kërkohej të respektohën të drejtat e katolikëve nga qeveria, mbasi ato të drejta që i takojnë po shkeleshin çdo ditë... Për armët në Kishë nuk dij gja... 

Me rastin e 2 dhetorit 1945, unë kam dalë për votime, por votën e kam hjellë në arkën boshe. Natyrisht, këtë e kam ba si kundërshtar i rregjimit komunist... një mikroskop, një aparat fotografik, 20 filma, një makinë shkrimi, një gramafon dhe një arkë me libra e dorëshkrime i kam mëshef në një odë e cila asht nalt pa shkallë, dhe po të mos të të çojë kush, nuk e gjenë dot... Për né, e quej ma të rrezikëshëm qenjen e këtij Pushteti këtu, sesa okupacionin italian e gjerman... Letrën e Padër Gjon Shllakut me pseudonim "Forca Atomike", e kam ruejt për dokument, mbasi ajo tregon qëndrimin e Padër Gjon Shllakut, në burg.... Nuk e ndiej vedin fajtor..."(Dosja 1303, Arkivi M.M.Tiranë) 

Kështu edhe At Donati, me këtë grup ku bante pjesë Don Anton Muzaj, Don Mark Hasi, Viktor Kujxhija, etj. ku, spikatë qëndrimi i Anës Daja dhe Liza Palit para prokurorit katil Aranit Çela njëditë para gjyqit, e vazhdon skenarin e filmit jugosllav "Dosja 1302/2-A", dhe kjo asht e kuptueshme edhe nga vazhdimi i numrit "Dosja 1303 At Donat Kurti...". 

Ai edhe pse ishte në burg vazhdoi punën shkencore, nga e cila e ndau vetëm vdekja. Atje ai njihej me të burgosun të krahinave të ndryshme të Shqipnisë, dhe mblidhte fraza gjuhësore që përdornin ndër ato krahina. I shkruante ndër fletore dhe pregatiste "Fjalorin Frazeologjik të Gjuhës Shqipe". Ky fjalor kishte 45000 (katërdhet e pesëmijë) fraza. Asht kenë i shkruem në dy kopje me dorë, një për Universitetin, dhe një do ta merrte me vedi kur të lirohej. 

Kjo punë nuk ishte ilegale mbasi dihej edhe nga komanda e burgut të Burrelit. Ditën që asht lirue, komandanti i burgut ia ka mbajtë në zyrën e tij edhe kopjen që kishte të veten At Donati, tue i thanë: "Me që janë shumë fletore dhe nuk i lexojmë dot tani, këto do ti merrni pasi të kontrollohën nga ana e jonë. Do të ua dërgojmë në Degën e Punëve të Mbrendshme të Shkodrës, nuk ua humbim, por, është një formalitet që do të bëhet, mbasi kështu kemi urdhër nga lart." 

Këto fjalë mi ka tregue vetë At Donati, kur ishte për drekë në shtëpinë tonë më 13 qershor 1964, ditën e Shna Ndout, bashkë me Don Mark Hasin, Prof. Gaspër Ugashin, Prof. Petro Fundon etj. Atë ditë ai erdhi ma vonë se të tjerët. Kur hyni mbrend na kërkoi të falun për vonesën. Mbasi u ul në krye të vendit në sofër tregoi sesi e kishte pritë tek dera e Kuvendit Jup Kastrati, të cilin deri atë ditë nuk e njihte fare, as për fëtyrë... Ndërsa, Dh. Shuteriqi, Sh. Demiraj etj. që kanë pasë në dorë fjalorin e tij nuk dij nëse e kanë takue ndonjëherë, mbasi për vite të tana ata kanë vjelë frutin e punës së tij. 

At Donati, ishte njoftue nga një fratel i kuvendit se pritej nga Jupi dhe i kishte nxjerrë fjalë se nuk mund të takohemi, se, sot jam i zanë, por Jupi kishte vazhdue me qëndrue, tue zanë rrugën e kalimit. Jupi, aty, i dinte mirë skutat, mbasi gati ka kenë ba edhe ky "fratel" dikur. At Donati, për mos me na lanë me pritë né në sofër kishte dalë dhe, ka gjetë Jupin aty. Jupi me servilizmin e tij karakteristik, me kokë të përulun dhe tue fërkue duert me zgërdhimjen e tij hipokrite, i kishte dalë pak përpara At Donatit tue i tregue emnin. 

Me që, At Donati ishte tue dalë e nuk kishte mundësi me e pritë, Jupi i kishte kërkue një takim në një ditë tjetër, kur të kishte kohë të lirë ky. At Donati, me natyrën e tij autoritare si para një nxanësi rrugaç, i kishte përgjigjë: "Sot ke ardhë dhe të fola, për mue këtu mos u duk ma mbasi nuk due me të takue. E dij mirë kush jé, ke marrë çka ke marrë nga At Justin Rrota, ajo asht kenë puna e tij. Tek unë nuk merr gja, prandej mos u duk ma në këtë Kuvend, se ia ke pa hajrin boll këtij vendi!" dhe kishte kalue pa i dhanë edhe dorën... Nuk dij nëse Jupi e ka shkrue këtë takim në kujtimet e tija!... Por, unë atë ditë kam pij me gëzim të madh kur ndigjova nga goja e At Donatit, përgjigjën që i kishte dhanë kusarit të Fretënve. 

*At Donat Kurti bani ma shumë se 17 vjet burg* dhe u kthye në vendlindje tue u mbledhë në sofrën e të vobegtëve të Asizit, që kishin mbetë në Kuvendin e Arrës së Madhe. Aty nuk shkoi gjatë, mbasi 1967-ta e shkatrroi edhe "këtë qendër me thëmel", por këtë herë jo nga rusët, po me porosi nga kinezët. 

*Populli i Shkodrës* nuk e pau asnjëherë që nga viti 1946 tue thanë meshë ose me ndigjue fjalën e tij në ndonjë predikatore, mbasi ai nuk ishte dakord asnjëherë me Statutin e Kishës së vitit 1951. Këtë Statut ai e kishte kundërshtue që në Burrel, por edhe mbasi doli nga burgu ai nuk u pajtue me qëndrimin e klerit "të lirë" në atë kohë. At Donati, nuk ishte i vetëm në këtë qëndrim, me té ishte At Meshkalla, At Gjolaj, Don Nikoll Mazrreku, Don Pashko Muzhani etj. Mos aktivizimi legal i tyne ishte fatkeqësi kryesisht për edukimin e rinisë. 

*Koha bani të veten.* 

At Donat Kurti, njëditë u gjet në një barakë me llamarina pa kurrgja mbas shpirtit, vetëm me pak libra, mbasi pjesën ma të madhe i kishte të mëshefun si shumë shokë të tij, me një dyshek për vedi e një për motrën, murgeshën e nderueme .... të spitalit të Tiranës, e cila nuk e la vetëm deri atëditë, më 10 nandor 1983, që u bashkue me shokët e vet, eshtnat e të cilëve i kishte nën brinjë. 

*At Donat Kurti* O.F.M. ruejti me dinjitet deri në vdekje të gjitha cilësitë që i përkisnin Urdhnit të tij tue jetue fukara, tue vuajtë me fukara, tue punue me edukue fukaratë dhe tue vdekë si fukara, i nderuem prej fukarave të mbarë Shqipnisë, të cilëve, në këtë jetë të mjerueme, u la trashigim një thesar shumë të çmueshëm nga mendja e Tij e ndritun: "VISARËT E KOMBIT".

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Themelimi i shkollave në trojet shqiptare gjatë mesjetës u bë me nismën e urdhrave kishtarë, sidomos të urdhrit dominikan, si dhe të administratës komunale e princërore të qyteteve të njohura. Një aktivitet i këtillë filloi së pari në Ulqin rreth vitit 1258, në Kotorr më 1266, në Durrës më 1278, në Shkodër më 1345 dhe në Tivar nga gjysma e dytë e shek. XIV.

Gjuha shqipe, si gjuhë e shkruar, në këtë kohë ende nuk ishte në gjendje ti bënte ballë shkrimit greqisht, latinisht dhe  gjuhë kishtare me rëndësi, të cilat për më tepër kishin mbështetjen e institucioneve kishtare dhe të administratës shtetërore. Ajo shërbente si gjuhë e komunikimit të përditshëm si për shtresat popullore, ashtu dhe për fisnikërinë e klerin vendas. Kështu, në shek. XIV shqipja përdorej në administratën e bashkësisë qytetare të Ulqinit, ku në mbledhje të Këshillit të Madh ajo ishte gjuha e shërbimit.

Një ndryshim me rëndësi shumë të madhe për historinë e kulturës shqiptare shfaqet në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIV, kur dokumentohet për herë të parë se shqipja, përdorej si gjuhë shkrimi. Ky hap i rëndësishëm lidhet me ngritjen e përgjithshme ekonomike-shoqërore të vendit dhe veçanërisht të qyteteve.
Me përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe si gjuhë shkrimi, viheshin bazat për zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të saj si gjuhë e kulturës dhe e letërsisë shqipe.


Fillimet e letërsisë shqiptare. Dokumentet e para të shqipes së shkruar


Libri i parë shqip që njihet deri më sot është Meshari i Gjon Buzukut, i vitit 1555. Por ka të dhëna të drejtpërdrejta dhe të tërthorta që flasin se fillimet e shkrimit shqip e të letërsisë shqiptare duhet të jenë më të hershme se shek. XVI. Vetë trajta e ngulitur e shkrimit dhe e gjuhës në veprën e Gjon Buzukut dëshmon se ajo duhet të ketë trashëguar një traditë para saj. Një dëshmi tjetër e tërthortë vjen prej klerikut frëng Gulielmi i Adës (1270-1341), i cili shërbeu për shumë kohë (1324-1341) si kryepeshkop i Tivarit dhe e njohu nga afër jetën e banorëve të këtyre trojeve. Në një relacion me titull Directorium ad passagium faciendum ad terram sanctam, dërguar mbretit të Francës, Filipi VI Valua, në vitin 1332, Guljelmi ndër të tjera shkruan: Sado që arbrit kanë gjuhë të ndryshme nga latinishtja, prapëseprapë, ata kanë në përdorim dhe në tërë librat e tyre shkronjën latine.
Po ashtu Marin Barleci në veprën e tij Rrethimi i Shkodrës  botuar në Venedik më 1505, thotë se ka pasur në dorë kronika që flasin për rindërtimin e atij qyteti të shkruara, sipas tij, in vernacula lingua, d.m.th në gjuhën e vendit. Kurse historiani kalabrez Xhakomo Marafioti njofton më 1601 se në Kalabri arbëreshët i kanë arbërisht shërbesat fetare dhe as latinisht, as greqisht. Kuptohet se këtë traditë ata duhet ta kenë marrë me vete nga Shqipëria, sepse nuk mund ta krijonin vetë aq shpejt në kushtet e mërgimit të tyre të rëndë.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Toni77 toni

Nese e kame prishur rendin dhe te kame nderhu kerkoj falje

----------


## toni77_toni

> Toni77 toni
> 
> Nese e kame prishur rendin dhe te kame nderhu kerkoj falje


Pa_doreza2, aspak nuk e ke prishur rendin.

*Per ju:*


http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## qeveriablu

Kisha katolike dhe kleriket e saj ishin me te merituarit per mbijetimin,shkrimin e Gjuhes Shqipe,e me kete edhe mbijetesen e kombit Shqiptar.
Faliminderim i perjetshem ketyre burrave katolik dhe patriot shqiptar.Pa ata veshtire qe do ishim sot si komb !

----------


## Scion

Pergezime Toni, per temen dhe informacionin e sakte.
Katoliket shqiptar si gjithmon ishin shpirti i shqiptareve dhe asaj qe sot ne quajme komb.
Edhepse nuk me takon te shkruaj ketu, nuk mund ti hiqja vetes kenaqesine qe ndjej kur shikoj shkrime me te vertete konstruktive.

Respekte,
Scion

----------

